# eBay Nose art (all nations)



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

Vintage WW II Bomber Nose Art Photo Jita | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

WWII Photo of Bomber Nose Art - "MISS-I-HOPE" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

Vintage WW II Nose Art Photo Lady Eve | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

Original WWII Photo..Nose Art ...' Hell's Belle ' ..5 x 4 in. | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

WWII B-29 Superfortress Nose Art Photo "Lady in Waiting" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

WWII Nose Art Photo B-24 Liberator "This Above All" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

Original WWII Photo Nose Art Live Wire B-24 Jolly Rogers Aircraft Crashed | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

VTG WWII NOSE ART FIGHTING AIRPLANE "CORAL QUEEN" B/W SNAPSHOT PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

WWII Photo of Bomber Nose Art - "Pittsburgh Babe" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

Original WW2 U.S. Army Air Forces Bomber w/Nose Art "Warm Front" Photograph | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

Lot of 2 Original WWII Photos Nose Art Willie's Folly + Mad Russian B-24 Bomber | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

Vintage WWII B-24 Liberator Bomber “ Green Cherries “ Nude Nose Art Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO.....NOSE ART ' For The Luvva Mike '.... | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

WWII Airplane Nose Art "Missouri Miss Betty Lou" P-51 Le Shima 1945 MAITA photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

WWII Airplane Nose Art Tennessee Tornado P-51 5th Le Shima 1945 MAITA photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO..NOSE ART ..' B-24 Photo Queen '...# 583-72....5x4 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

B-24M Liberator Bomber c1945 - "Million $ Baby" - Vtg Airplane Nose Art Negative | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO.....NOSE ART ' Ten Knights In a Bar Room '.... | eBay
Just A Car Guy: "Ten Knights in a Bar Room" a B 17, and a B 24, and a B 29, all with a play on words name from the title of an 1850s book about what it's like inside a bar full of drunks

"Ten Knights in a Bar Room" a B 17, and a B 24, and a B 29, all with a play on words name from the title of an 1850s book about what it's like inside a bar full of drunks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

WWII Airplane Nose Art Dan'L Boone P-47 333rd Squadron Saipan 1944 MAITA photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

Vintage Circa WWII B-24 Bomber Nude “ Nancy “ Nose Art Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

Vintage WWII B-24 Liberator Bomber Embarrassed Nude Nose Art Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

WWII Bomber Nose Art Dawg Gone Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

WWII Bomber Nose Art The Helen Girl Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

WWII Airplane Nose Art "I've Had It" Saipan MAITA photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO..NOSE ART ..' B-24 Pretty Baby '...# 583-76....5x4 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

USAAF B-29 19th BG Buster Nose Art Marianas 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

Vintage WWII Original B-24 Bomber Nude “ Virgin Abroad “ Nose Art Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

Vintage WWII Original B-24 Bomber Nude “ Wonderous Wanda “ Nose Art Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

Vintage Circa WWII B-24 Bomber Nude “ Dream Gal “ Nose Art Photo | eBay

notice wheel on box and the art on the wheel. Ditto for the b24 in the background


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO...B-29..NOSE ART ...' BALL OF FIRE '......# 529-179..5X4 | eBay

Baugher: Martin-Omaha B-29-30-MO Superfortress 42-65344 originally assigned to 19th BG, 93rd BS at North Field, Guam. (499th BG, 879th BS) crashed from unkown cause at Yako Chiba, Japan Apr 13, 1945 while on mission to Tokyo. MACR 14236. 10 crew killed, one bailed out and became POW.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

Vintage WWII B-24 Liberator Bomber “ Sack Time Sal II “ Nude Nose Art Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

USAAF B-24 Liberator "Twin Nifties II" Nose Art New Guinea 1943 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

USAAF B-29 313th BW 9th BG Nose Art Tinian 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

1940s Lockheed P-38 Lightning - Sexy Lady "Glamour" - Vintage Nose Art Negative | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

Vintage WWII B-24 Liberator Bomber MizPah Nude Nose Art Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

Vintage WWII Original B-24 Bomber Nude “ Liberty Belle “ Nose Art Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

1940s Lockheed P-38 Lightning - Sexy Lady on Telephone - Vtg Nose Art Negative | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

USAAF B-29 393rd BG Bockscar Nose Art Atomic Bomb 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

USAAF B-29 9th BG 5th Marine Div Nose Art Tinian 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

original ' Air Corps '..WWII PIN UP NOSE ART PHOTO..' Under Your Hat '..5x4 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

Vintage WWII B-24 Liberator Airplane Bomber “ Lucky Strike “ Nude Nose Art Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

B25 Bomber "Smoke OH!" Nose Art WWII. Original Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

Original WWII Photo..Nose Art ...' Bobby Anne of Texas ' ..5 x 4 in. | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO..NOSE ART ..' Busty Cowgirl '.......5x4 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO..NOSE ART ..' B-24J Wolf ! '..# 595-197....5x4 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

USAAF B-29 B-50 Eagle Nose Art USA 1948 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

WWII Airplane Nose Art "Red Raiders" B-25 5th AirForce Le Shima 1945 MAITA photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO..NOSE ART ..' Dauntless Dottie ! '.......5.25 x 3 .25 in. | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

USAAF WW2 B-17G Bomber Patches N Prayers 8x10 Nose Art Photo 381st BG WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

WWII Nose Art Original WWII Photo ..' B-24 Shark Mouth ' | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO.....NOSE ART ' LAZY LADY '.....#567-231 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/WWII-Photo...647703?hash=item56967834d7:g:GTYAAOSwOgdYxwQb


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII Photo of Bomber Nose Art - "Pittsburgh Babe" | eBay
> 
> View attachment 570113


WWII Bomber Nose Art Dina Might Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2020)

VINTAGE WW2 PHOTO UNPUBLISHED 8TH AIR FORCE B-17 PLANE NOSE ART BIG WHEEL 100C | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 17, 2020)

Three pages in one day. My like button was wearing out. Good ones!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

3 likes for 3 pages. If you button is wearing out get a new non alibaba one  You gonna need it, there are a lot of these on eBay.

USAAF WW2 B-17 Bomber My Baby #2 8x10 Nose Art Photo 91st BG WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

USAAF WW2 A-26B Bomber Maggie's Drawers 8x10 Nose Art Photo 416th BG WWII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

USAAF WW2 B-17 Bomber Roundtrip Ticket II 8x10 Nose Art Photo 385th BG WII | eBay

B-17 42-30414 / Roundtrip Ticket II. Delivered: Cheyenne 28/5/43 forced landing Pilot: Lewis Daitz; Kearney 9/6/43; Dow Fd 7/7/43; Assigned: 549BS/385BG [XA- ] Gt Ashfield 8/7/43; loaded up and ready to go, but waiting for oxygen leak to be repaired, fire crew were called but 500lb exploded killing Cpl Ed DeWolf, damaging five other aircraft, two salvaged and three repaired 3/9/43; Salvaged. 31/1/44.

Tadaaa!!! 9000 posts should get i life but the again...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

USAAF WW2 A-26B Bomber Miss Laid 8x10 Nose Art Photo 416th BG WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

USAAF B-29 9th BG 5th BS Nose Art Guam 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo #3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

Boeing B-17F-60-BO Fortress, Delivered Cheyenne 12/1/43; Rapid City 21/2/43; Kearney 12/3/43; Salina 31/3/43; Memphis 8/4/43; Dow Fd 16/4/43; Assigned 336BS/95BG [ET-K] Alconbury 22/4/43; 2m, transferred 401BS/91BG [LL-Z] Bassingbourn 16/6/43; AFSC 15/4/44; Returned to the USA 4135 BU Hill Fd 22/6/44; 617 BU Tooele 1/3/45; Reconstruction Finance Corporation (sold for scrap metal in USA) Kingman 13/11/45 (42-29591 / The Shamrock Special | B-17 Bomber Flying Fortress – The Queen Of The Skies)

USAAF WW2 B-17 Bomber The Shamrock Special 8x10 Nose Art Photo 91st BG WWII | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

USAAF WW2 A-26B Bomber Boomerang Crew 8x10 Nose Art Photo 416th BG WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

WWII PHOTO 12TH USAAF 90TH PHOTO RECON SAN SEVERO ITALY B-24 BOMBER NOSE ART | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

Original WWII Photo Nose Art Target for Tonight B-24 Aircraft 43rd Bomb Group | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

Orig WWII Photo Nose Art B-24 Heavenly Body Bomber Aircraft Plane 450th Group | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

Orig WWII Photo Nose Art B-24 The Latrine Rumor Bomber Aircraft 93rd Group | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

Original WWII Photo Nose Art Jungle Jig B-24 Aircraft 7th Bomber Group | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

Orig WWII Photo Nose Art B-24 The Wolf Patrol Bomber Aircraft 389th Grp CRASHED | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

Orig WWII Photo Nose Art B-24 The Thunder Mug Bomber Aircraft Plane 467th Group | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

Original WWII Photo Nose Art Shirley P-47 Aircraft Fighter Plane | eBay
Original WWII Photo Nose Art Shirley P-47 Aircraft Fighter Plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

Original WWII Photo P-38 Camera Shy Nose Art Fighter Plane 25th Photo Recon Sqd | eBay

Funny name for a recon p-38

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

Original GI Photo Of WWII B24 Bomber Nose Art Kentucky Virgin | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

Photo: Nose Art: B-24-M Bomber Surprise Attack: Original View, 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

Photo: Nose Art: Idaliza, B-17 Flying Fortress, 303rd Bomb Group, WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

Photo: Nose Art: Fast Company, B-29 Superfortress, WWII | eBay
Bell-Atlanta B-29-20-BA Superfortress


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

Photo: Nose Art: The Vulgar Virgin: B-24D Bomber, WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

Photo: Nose Art: Bomb Babe, B-24 Liberator, WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

Photo: Nose Art: Mason & Dixon: B-17G Bomber, 351st Bombardment Squadron, WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

Photo: Nose Art: Doodlebug, B-24-D Bomber, 373rd Bomb Squadron, WWII | eBay
Consolidated B-24D-25-CO Liberator
https://www.kitsworld.co.uk/index.php?&CONTENT=32


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

USAAF B29 Bomber Nose Art Poison Ivy WW2 WWII 5x7 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

WWII B-29 Superfortress HOODLUM HOUSE II original 1940s nose art photograph | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

Fire Power B-24 Pin-Up Girl WWII Bomber Plane Nose Art WWII Snapshot Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

USAAF B24 Bomber Nose Art Oh Mona! WW2 WWII 8x10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

USAAF B29 Bomber Nose Art Devil's Darlin' WW2 WWII 8x10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

USAAF B25 Bomber Nose Art Wolf Bait WW2 WWII 8x10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

USAAF B24 Bomber Nose Art Black Magic WW2 WWII 5x7 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2020)

Großes Foto Flugzeug Jagdflieger Bomber Kennung Malerei Krokodil Luftwaffe Foto | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 18, 2020)

Fantastic. Did anyone else see the shark mouth on the P-47 prop hub in Post #73? 
eBay Nose art (all nations)


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 18, 2020)

Excellent series.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2020)

Rare 1944 Original USAF Bomber Stinky Photo w Pilot Airborne WWII Austin Texas | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 ERA NOSE ART PHOTO; NOSE ART. THE RIP SNORTER. 5" X 6" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

WWII Nose Art Photo of Topless Woman " Star Eyes " | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Redlight Rosie B-26 Bomber Nose Art 8"x 10" World War II WW2 Photo 620 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

WWII US Army Air Corps original NOSE ART picture The one you love | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

WWII US Army Air Corps original NOSE ART picture Bad Medicine | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

*PHOTO* Nose Art - B-29 Superfortress Bomber - Original! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Original Nose art photo A-20 Havoc "Scotch and Soda" 13th Bomb Squadron | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

World War 11 Photograph-Airplane And Crew-Airplane Nose Art ‘Innocent Infant’ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Original photo B29 Bomber plane nose with risque woman named "untouchable" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO..NOSE ART ..' B-24 Dream Gal '.......5x4 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO..NOSE ART ..' Flak Fled Flapper '...# 595-205....5x4 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO.....NOSE ART ' Lovely Leta '.... | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO..NOSE ART ..' B-29 Poison LiL '...# 529-144....5x4 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

World War ll Photo...AIR FORCE NOSE ART......4.5'' X 3.75'' IN. | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

WWII Airplane Nose Art "Lippy IV I/O" MAITA photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

USAAF B24 Bomber Nose Art The Big Time Operator WW2 WWII 5x7 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

USAAF B29 Bomber Nose Art Lucky 'Leven WW2 WWII 5x7 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

B25 Mitchell Hardships 2nd Nose Art Print WW2 WWII 5 x 7 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

B25 Mitchell Nose Art Print WW2 WWII 5 x 7 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Vintage WWII Original B-24 Bomber Nude “ Miss Sherry “ Nose Art Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Vintage WWII B-24 Bomber Nude “ Queen Of The Strip “ Nose Art Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Vintage WWII B-24 Bomber Airplane Nude Lady “ Undecided “ Nose Art Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Vintage WWII B-24 Bomber Airplane Nude “ Beaufort Belle “ Nose Art Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Vintage 1940s WWII B-24 Bomber Nude “ Lady Kaye “ Nose Art Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Vintage WWII Original B-24 Bomber Nude “ Miss Traveler“ Nose Art Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Vintage WWII B-24 Liberator Bomber “ Net Results “ Nude Nose Art Photo | eBay

Love this one


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

WWII B-24 Liberator Nose Art Photo "Wild Ass Ride" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

WWII US Army Air Force NOSE ART Photo LOT Dode Lee's Memphis Blues 391st BG | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

VINTAGE WW2 PHOTO UNPUBLISHED 8TH AIR FORCE B-17 PLANE NOSE BOY SOX 100C | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

VINTAGE WW2 PHOTO UNPUBLISHED 8TH AIR FORCE B17 PLANE NOSE KNOCKOUT DROPPER 100C | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Original WWII B-24 Photo Aircraft Bomber Nose Art 487th BG 837th BG Trade Winds | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

VINTAGE WW2 PHOTO UNPUBLISHED 8TH AIR FORCE B-17 PLANE NOSE BOMB BEAN OH 100C | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

VINTAGE WW2 PHOTO UNPUBLISHED 8TH AIR FORCE B-17 PLANE NOSE MISS PRUDY 100C | eBay

B-17 44-8556 / Miss Prudy Delivered Cheyenne 17/10/44; Hunter 6/11/44; Dow Fd 2/12/44; Assigned 4BS/34BG Mendlesham 16/12/44; Returned to the USA Morrison 19/10/45; Reconstruction Finance Corporation (sold for scrap metal in USA) Walnut Ridge 2/1/46.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

VINTAGE WW2 PHOTO UNPUBLISHED 8TH AIR FORCE B17 PLANE NOSE JUST ONCE MORE 100C | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

VINTAGE WW2 PHOTO UNPUBLISHED 8TH AIR FORCE B-17 PLANE NOSE MIGHTY MIKE 100C | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

VINTAGE WW2 PHOTO UNPUBLISHED 8TH AIR FORCE B-17 PLANE NOSE HOMESICK ANGEL 100C | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Original WWII Photo..Nose Art ...' Queen of Hearts ' ..5 x 4 in. | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Photo: Nose Art: !!CLASSY CHASSY!!: B-17 Bomber, With Crew: 388 Bomb Group, WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO... NOSE ART...' CRAZY DREAM # 3 '......# 529-61 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Orig WWII Photo Nose Art B-24 Open Post Bomber Aircraft 458th Group 42-50499 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

WW2 Vintage USAAF 335th FIGHTER SQUADRON Indian Chief AIRCRAFT NOSE ART Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO..NOSE ART ..' Satan's Daughter '...# 595-207....5x4 | eBay

Sultan's Daughter HOT ROCKS / THE SULTAN'S DAUGHTER


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Orig WWII Photo Nose Art B-24 Mamma's Kids Bomber Aircraft 389th Group | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Orig WWII Photo Nose Art B-24 Little Iron Pants Bomber Aircraft Plane 490th Grp | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

WWII B-29 Flying Fortress CAPT. SAM original 1940s nose art bomber photograph | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

WWII B-29 Flying Fortress SURE THING original 1940s nose art bomber photograph | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

1940's WWII Airplane Nose Art Photograph Battlin Betty III | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

1940's WWII Airplane Nose Art w/ Pin Up Girl | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

Original nose art photo B-24 Miss Jolly Rogers 90th Bomb Group 5th AF USAAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

Original nose art photo B-24 Road to Tokyo Jolly Rogers 90th Bomb Group 5th AF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

Original WWII WW2 Bomber Plane Nose Art Pin Up Photo of (10 images) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

ORIGINAL 1940's WWII Snapshot Photo~AIRPLANE NOSE ART Risqué Girl NIGHT MISSION~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

ORIGINAL 1940's WWII Snapshot Photo~"AIRPLANE NOSE ART" Risqué Girl SWEAT'ER OUT | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

ORIGINAL 1940's WWII Snapshot Photo~"AIRPLANE NOSE ART" Derogatory Japanese~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> B-24M Liberator Bomber c1945 - "Million $ Baby" - Vtg Airplane Nose Art Negative | eBay
> 
> View attachment 570123




B-24 Liberator original nose art photo Million $ Baby 43rd Bomb Group 5th AF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

WWII US Army Air Corps original NOSE ART picture Flagship | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

WWII US Army Air Corps original NOSE ART picture Satans Lady | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

WWII US Army Air Corps original NOSE ART picture 92nd Construction Battalion | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

Original WWII GI Snapshot Of B24 Nose Art Ding How Dottie | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

TINY MAC PORKY PIG WWII BOMBER PLANE INSIGNIA PIN-UP NOSE ART SNAPSHOT PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

Gen James Doolittle Bomber Nose Art 4"x 6" World War II WW2 Photo 32 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO...NOSE ART ...' B-29 Dangerous Lady '......# 529-103..5x4 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO..NOSE ART ..' Ready Teddy ! '..# 595-191....5x4 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

WWII Airplane Nose Art "Itchy Bitch" U.S. Air Force MAITA photo 7.75" x 9.75" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig WWII Photo Nose Art B-24 Heavenly Body Bomber Aircraft Plane 450th Group | eBay
> 
> View attachment 570315


Photo: Nose Art: Heavenly Body, B-29-25-BA Superfortress Bomber, WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

WWII Nose Art Photo B-24 Liberator "Luvablass" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

WWII B-24 Liberator Nose Art Photo "Over Loaded" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

Photo: Nose Art: Yankee Gal: B-17 Bomber, 91st Bomb Group, WWII, 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

Original WWII Photo Nose Art Queen of the Clouds B-24 Aircraft 43rd Bomber Grp | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

Original WWII Photo Nose Art Jini B-24 Jolly Rogers Aircraft 90th Bomber Group | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

VINTAGE WW2 PHOTO UNPUBLISHED 8TH AIR FORCE B-17 SKY DEMON NOSE ART 100C | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

Original WWII Photo..Nose Art ...' My Joy ' ..5 x 4 in. | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

Original WWII Photo USAAF Fighter P-47 Plane Aircraft Nose Art Rebel Jake | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

WW2 Original Photo ..Nose Art..'' 20th Air Force ''..5x4... | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO.....NOSE ART ' LAZY LADY '.....#567-231 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 570161


ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO...NOSE ART ...' B-29 Lazy Jane '......# 529-108....5x4 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

1940's Original WW2 Vintage B-29 Kens Men KENSMEN 43rd Bomb Group NOSE ART Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

WWII B-24D Liberator BULL OF THE WOODS original 1940s nose art bomber photograph | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> USAAF B-24 Liberator "Twin Nifties II" Nose Art New Guinea 1943 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 570142


WWII Nose Art Original WWII Photo ..' Twin Nifty's ' | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

WWII PHOTO...B-24 Bomber...' SWINGER '...nose ART ...# 20 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

Orig Nose Art WWII B-24 Aircraft Photo 43rd Bomb Group Ole Herringbone | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

Original Nose Art WWII C-47 Aircraft Photo Aleutians Alaska Plane Bourbon Nose | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

Original Nose Art WWII A-20 Havoc Aircraft Photo 409th Bomb Group Goosie Susie | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

1944 WWII US Army Air Force Photo 3"x5" 398th Bomb B-17 Ole Blood Guts Nose Art | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

World War 2 WW II Original Photo Nose Art Pin Ups Vintage Red Hot Riden-Hood III | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

Original WW2 US Nose Art Plane Photo Photograph WWII Turtle ET PSV-1 Orion | eBay
Original WW2 US Nose Art Plane Photo Captain Photograph WWII Turtle PSV-1 Orion | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

12- US WWII Vintage Aircraft Out Of England Nose Art Photos 4 1/4 x 3 5/8 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

12 - US WWII Vintage Aircraft Out Of England Nose Art Photos 4 1/4 x 3 5/8 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

Original WW2 Photograph of U.S. AAF Aircraft Nose Art "LA MARMITE" w/Airmen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

WWII US Army AAF Bomber Nose Art Photo Sweet Routine 55 Bomb Runs Capt Dutch | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

1943 Press Photo Charles Whitlock & Frank Matthews in the Pacific Ocean in WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

Original WWII Photo USAAF B-24 Nose Art Queen Mae Jolly Rogers 319th Bomber | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO...B-29..NOSE ART ...' WRINGER '......# 529-182..5X4 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

WWII Original Nose Art Photo... # 2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

Original nose art photo B-24 42-73438 "ESCALATOR III" 308th BG, 374th BS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

Original nose art photo B-24 44-40759 "Shack Bunny" 494th BG, 867th BS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

1946 C-39 C-47 Skytrain WW2 Cuba Air Base Army Airways Command Sqdn + Pilot + | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

Original Korean War 13th Bomb Squadron photo lot, nose art, B-26 Invader | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

World War 11 Photograph-Airplane And Crew-Airplane Nose Art ‘Innocent Infant’ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 23, 2020)

Good stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - B-24 Nose Art Woman O'Reilly's Datter (Lost December 16 1944) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - Air Corps GIs Pose Under B-17 Bomber Nose Art Sky Witch | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - Great Overall View Of 347th Fighter Squadron Donkey Sign | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

ORIG WWII Bomber "SLEEPYTIME GAL" Vintage Nose Art Snapshot Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - B-24 Bomber Nose Art Cartoon Swaz & Bondage Girl - TOP! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - Bomber Nose Art Of Busty Hula Girl Showing Off The Goods | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - B-24 Nose Art Sexy Woman Showing Off Legs Galloping Ghost | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

1943 Press Photo Lt. Joseph Breyer poses with plane "C-Biscuit" in New Guinea | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: P-38 Fighter Plane "PHILLIE BABY II"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Photo: Battle Damage on 379th Bomb Group B-17 Bomber Nose Turret "DORIE"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber "LADY MILLICENT"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber "JERSEY BOUNCE"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber "WAR BRIDE"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber "TUJUNGA"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber "THE LAST STRAW!!"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber "HEP CAT"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber "SALVO SADIE"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber "MISS UMBRIAGO"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: Lodestar Transport Plane "THE TEXAS WRANGLER"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: Lodestar Transport Plane "BOOBY TRAP"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25 Bomber "THE VIGOROUS VIRGIN"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "ROSE"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25 Bomber "DIRTY DORA"!!! | eBay

popular name: North American B-25 Mitchell


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25 Bomber "THE SAD SACK"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-26 Bomber "MARY MARAUDER"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber Twentieth Air Force Lead Ship!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "MILK RUN"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "DAUNTLESS DOTTY"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "RAMP TRAMP"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "THE BARONESS"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "LADY IN WAITING"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "MUSN'T TOUCH"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "YANKEE MADE"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "CONSTANT NYMPH"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "TAIL SKID TOLLY"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "PLEASANT SURPRISE"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "OUTA THIS WORLD"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "UMBRIAGO"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "PISTOL PACKIN' MAMA"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "HELEN"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "JE REVIEMS"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "ESQUIRE"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "DOODLEBUG"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "MAXSKILL"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "HELL'S BELLE"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "FLAMIN' MAMIE"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "WABBIT TWACKS"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "SNORKEY"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "JUNE BRIDE"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "THE MAYFLOWER"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "SHIRLEY ANN"!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 26, 2020)

"Pistol Packin' Mama" must be one of the most used names out there. You could start a thread just on that!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25 Bomber "OUR BABY"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

Original WWII Photo Of WWII B24 Bomber Michigan | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Original WWII AAF B-25 Mitchell Nose Art Photo - "Long Island Belle" SW Pacific | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Original WWII AAF B-25 Mitchell Nose Art Photo - "Sassy Sal" SW Pacific | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Original WWII AAF B-25 Mitchell Crew Photo - "Hotel Gremlin" SW Pacific | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Original WWII AAF B-24 Liberator Photo-864th Bomb Sqdn, "Hay Maker" 7th AF, 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Original WWII AAF B-24 Liberator Photo - 864th Bomb Squadron, 7th AF, 1945 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Barrett (Feb 28, 2020)

"We have not won a war since pinup nose art was banned. You can look it up!"


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

Original WWII Photo 11th AIRBORNE DIVISION JAPAN Paratrooper & C-47 or C-46 35 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

Org WWII Army Photographers Lot: B-26 Noseart, Telergma 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

Original WWII 5x7 Photo B-29 BOMBER BACHELOR QUARTERS 23 CAMELS 26 MISSIONS CBI | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

Original WWII Comic Nose Art Drawings Bomb Squadron Hand Drawn Ghost Fighter | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

Original WWII Comic Nose Art Drawings Bomb Squadron Hand Drawn Elf Gnome Fighter | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

Original WWII Comic Nose Art Drawings Bomb Squadron Hand Drawn Elf Gnome Fighter | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

Original WWII Comic Nose Art Drawings Bomb Squadron Hand Drawn Dwarves in Car | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

Original WWII Comic Nose Art Drawings Squadron Hand Drawn Prospector Cowboy Bomb | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

Original WWII Comic Nose Art Drawings Squadron Hand Drawn Donkey Boxer Gnome | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 4, 2020)

That's a great set

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2020)

Org WWII Army Photographers Lot: B-26 Noseart, “Charon”; Algeria | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2020)

B17F Thundermug 384th Bomb Group Crashed In Hamburg Print WW2 WWII 5 x 7 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2020)

B17F Banshee 306th BG FTR from raid on Bremen 1943 Nose Art Print WW2 WWII 5 x 7 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2020)

Boeing B29 Superfortress Jumpin' Stud #102 USAAF Print WW2 WWII 4x6 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 5, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2020)

Original WWII Snapshot Photograph, 875th/499th BG B-29 "Passion Wagon" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2020)

B-24J “PAPPY’S PASSION” CREWMAN MEMBER? | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2020)

WWII Nose Art Photograph Scantily Clad Woman (1) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - B-24 Nose Art w/ Sexy Woman In Birthday Suit Dragon Lady | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2020)

1942 Press Photo American Soldiers with Bombs and American "Liberator" Plane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2020)

Original WW2 PHOTO B-24 Liberator “BUTCH” Bomber Crew Aircrew Baby Nose Art | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2020)

Original Vintage WWII U.S Military Pilot By "Anxious Angel" Aircraft PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2020)

Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Junkers Ju-52 D-AXOS, L-10 England Lufthansa | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2020)

Original Fotoalbum Luftwaffen Kampfgeschwader/ Me 110 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2020)

Lot x8 WWII Photographs Pictures Fighter Bomber Nose Art Pinups 38th Bomb Group | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2020)

Lot x8 WWII Photographs Pictures Fighter Bomber Nose Art Pinups 38th Bomb Group | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2020)

Lot x8 WWII Photographs Pictures Fighter Bomber Nose Art Pinups 38th Bomb Group | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 10, 2020)

Lot x8 WWII Photographs Pictures Fighter Bomber Nose Art Pinups 38th Bomb Group | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2020)

AUTHENTIC ORIGINAL WWII B24 NOSE ART PHOTO JAMAICA ? PINUP SHOWING CREW NAMES | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2020)

AUTHENTIC ORIGINAL WWII B24 NOSE ART PHOTO 4" X 5" QUEEN OF HEARTS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2020)

AUTHENTIC ORIGINAL WWII B24 NOSE ART PHOTO 4" X 5" LITTLE LULU | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2020)

AUTHENTIC ORIGINAL WWII B24 NOSE ART PHOTO 4" X 5" MISTER CHANCE PINUP COWGIRL | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 11, 2020)

Good stuff.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 12, 2020)

More great shots


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2020)

B17 Sonof a Blitz 493rd Bomb Group 1945 1945 WW2 4x6 New | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

ATOMIC BOMBING, WW2, COLOR PHOTO COLLECTION, K.K. BEST SELLERS, JAPAN | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 US B-25 NOSE ART PHOTO - THE MORMON METEOR | eBay

B-25+1


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 US B-25 NOSE ART PHOTO - BLACK JACK | eBay

B-25+1


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2020)

Nice ones. I like the B-2........................5s?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2020)

Original P-38 Lightning nose art photograph SHADY LADY 80th Fighter Squadron | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original nose art photo B-24 44-40759 "Shack Bunny" 494th BG, 867th BS | eBay
> 
> View attachment 570987


Frank Walls and B17F Shack Bunny of 385th BG WW2 WWII Re-Print 5x7 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: American A-20 Havoc, “The Wolves” | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: Pinup On B-24 Liberator Tail | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: American B-24 Liberator, “Sleepy” | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: GI W/ B-24 Liberator Bomber, “Toggle Annie” | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

Original WWII Photo USAAF Aircraft Plane Bomber Fighter Nose Art B-24 P-51 B-29 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

Large Original WWII Photo USAAF Aircraft Plane Bomber Nose Art B-24 Transport | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

Large Original WWII Photo USAAF Aircraft Plane Bomber Nose Art B-24 Transport | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

Large Original WWII Photo USAAF Aircraft Plane Bomber Nose Art B-24 B-29 Crow | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: US B-26 Marauder, “Fancy Pants” | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: US B-26 Marauder “Shack Date” | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: GI W/ B-26 Marauder, “Ain’t She A Beaut” | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

1944 WW2 photo article USAAF Aircraft NOSE ART B-29, B-17 , P-47 & More! 031820 | eBay

The late great Nine 0 Nine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: US A-20 Havoc Bomber On Airfield, “Mike II” | eBay

Who said havocs were not that important? Mike would have disagreed.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: Nose art On American B-24 Liberator | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 17, 2020)

Beauty


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 17, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2020)

1940's WWII Original Photograph of Art Plane Nose Art Queen Mae | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2020)

DINAH MIGHT B-24 450th BOMBARDMENT GROUP VINTAGE WWII IDed PHOTOS & DOCUMENTS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2020)

USAAF B24 Bomber Nose Art Oh Mona! WW2 WWII 4x6 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO..NOSE ART ..' Satan's Daughter '...# 595-207....5x4 | eBay
> 
> Sultan's Daughter HOT ROCKS / THE SULTAN'S DAUGHTER
> 
> View attachment 570596


Original WWII Photo Nose Art ..' SATAN'S DAUGHTER ' | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

World War 11 Photograph-Airplane And Crew-Airplane Nose Art ‘Innocent Infant’ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 & ?? - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2020)

B24 Liberator Bomber Crew Final Approach Nose Art WW2 5x7 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2020)

#V007 WWII Photo ~ PB4Y-2 Nose Art ~ GREEN CHERRIES ~ VPB-118 ~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2020)

#V006 WWII Photo ~ B-24 Nose Art ~ LIQUIDATOR ~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2020)

#V005 WWII Photo ~ B-24 Nose Art ~ HELL'S BELLE ~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2020)

#V004 WWII Photo ~ B-24 Nose Art ~ ARMED VENUS ~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2020)

#V003 WWII Photo ~ B-24 Nose Art ~ NEAR MISS ~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2020)

#V002 WWII Photo ~ B-24 Nose Art ~ ROVER BOYS BABY ~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2020)

#V001 WWII Photo Lot ~ 559th Air Service Group ~ Nose Art B-29 HELL RAZOR ~ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 24, 2020)

Good stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Three pages in one day. My like button was wearing out. Good ones!


Did it melt yet?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber "LISTEN HERE TOJO!"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber "THE LAST STRAW!!"!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25 Bomber "WYOMIN' THUNDER"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25 Bomber "AXIS FATE!"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "LASSIE COME HOME"!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber w/ Nude Female Posed!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "QUEEN"!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Airmen on Airfield by B-24 Bomber w/ Many Mission Marks!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "ESQUIRE"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "TOTS"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "ROARIN' ROSIE"!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "TWO TIME"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "SHIRLEY ANN"!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "GALLOPIN GHOST"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "IMPATIENT LADY"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Airman Posed by Front Turret on B-24 Bomber; 1945!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "STAR DUSTER"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "THE DUDE"!!! | eBay

Flown by Lebowski


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "REDAZ"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "THE BUTCHER BOY"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "8-BALL"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "THE NIPPER"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "TOKIO EXPRESS"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "MISSION BELLE"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "LIBERTY BELLE"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "YANKS FROM HELL"!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 25, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Did it melt yet?



I've been rationing them


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

Ahhh yes ... i see why..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art - MADAME PELE* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art - STORMY WEATHER* | eBay

Consolidated B-24J-170-CO Liberator


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art - SWEET ROUTINE* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 29 Superfortress Bomber plane Nose Art - TOKYO ROSE* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 29 Superfortress Bomber plane Nose Art - SPECIAL DELIVERY* | eBay

Baugher: B-29-40-BW, 42-24619 (497th BG, 870th BS, "Shady Lady") rammed by Ki-44 west of Tokyo, Japan Jan 27, 1945 and crashed in river at Oume City, Tokyo. MACR 11557. All 11 crew KIA.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 29 Superfortress Bomber plane Nose Art - AMERICAN MAID* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 29 Superfortress Bomber plane Nose Art - HUMP'N HONEY* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 29 Superfortress Bomber plane Nose Art - THE JUMPIN STUD* | eBay

Baugher:
42-63414 (497th BG, 871st BAS) ditched from unknown cause in Pacific Oceah while on mission to Kochi, Japan. All crew survived and were rescued.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 29 Superfortress Bomber plane Nose Art - LITTLE GEM* | eBay

My favourite nose art till know.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 29 Superfortress Bomber plane Nose Art - SKYSCRAPPER* | eBay
Baugher: 42-24599 (497th BG, 869th BS) destroyed by bombs from Japanese aicraft at Isley Field, Saipan Nov 27, 1944.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- C 47 Skytrain plane Nose Art- The Victory Line- MARJORIE ANN* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- C 47 Skytrain plane Nose Art- The Victory Line- LOADED LADY* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- C 47 Skytrain plane Nose Art- The Victory Line- PANSY* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- P 47 Thunderbolt Fighter plane Nose Art - L.I. DUCKLING* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

*WWII photo lot (3)- 401st Bomb Group- B 17 Bomber plane Nose Art- BOCHE BUSTER* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- 401st Bomb Group- B 17 Bomber plane Nose Art - LADY LUCK* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2020)

WWII Nose Cone Art Snap Shot Photo "My Gal Lorretta" Bathing Beauty B5-1 | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 27, 2020)

Good stuff.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 US NOSE ART PHOTO B-24 BOMBER - JENNIE - CLOSE UP - PLANE ID | eBay
Chris Brassfield Collection UPL 7344 | American Air Museum in Britain

Ford B-24J-1-FO #42-95617 "Jennie" Code: 6L-E 466th BG - 784th BS An H2X equipped lead ship


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2020)

LORRAINE B 17 BOMBER – 8th Air Force, WW II NOSE ART, Unique? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2020)

1945 Press Photo Admiral C.W. Nimitz in cockpit of B-29 named in his honor, WWII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER PACIFIC THEATER COMBAT | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2020)

WW2 Original Photo ...'' Pacific Queen ''..5x4...B-29 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2020)

WWII B-24 SWEET THING 13TH 5TH AIR FORCE NAMES NOSE ART WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2020)

WWII B-24 RED RAIDERS AIR FORCE 22ND NOSE ART WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2020)

1945 Press Photo World War II pilot stands next to a plane - hcx47417 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2020)

P-51 Mustang "Little Stinker" G.I. Snap-Shot Photographs | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2020)

1940's WWII Pilot in AT-6 Airplane called Betty Lee | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2020)

*PHOTO* P-51 Mustang with Pilot in Combat -1 Kill | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2020)

WWII 1940's Photos airman & Airplane Kisser Trolley | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2020)

Vtg Org 1943 WWII NOSE ART PHOTO US Air Force 66th Fighter Squadron JET Planes | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2020)

guys?? 

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER & READY ROOM SIGN | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 6, 2020)

Good stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2020)

WWII 2 Nose Art Plane Whitetail Marauders B 26 Photo Pilot | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay

Bourbon Boxcar Biak september 1944


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay

Form 1-A


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay

Little Chief


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay

Maid in the USA


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2020)

WWII Nose Art | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2020)

WWII Nose Art | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2020)

WWII Nose Art | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2020)

WWII Nose Art | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2020)

WWII Nose Art | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2020)

WWII Nose Art | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 9, 2020)

Some real artists out there.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 9, 2020)

One of the best sets of photos yet


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2020)

WWII photo pilot draws the emblem on the B-17 Flying Flit Gun 32p | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2020)

Original WWII Photograph Of Bomber Airplanes. 8x10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2020)

WWII US Nose Art Photo “ Double Exposure” 4”x 5” Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2020)

WWII US Nose Art Photo “Dark Slide” 4” x 5” | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2020)

Press Photo: RARE! US Airman Painting Nose Art on B-17 Bomber "DUFFY'S TAVERN"! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

VINTAGE Nose Art Photo B-24 Bomber K LUCY II original US wartime photograph | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2020)

WWII US Photo B-26 Marauder Nose Art “Spot Cash!” 34th Bomb Squadron USAAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2020)

WWII US Photo B-26 Marauder Nose Art “Wolves Delight” 34th Bomb Squadron USAAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2020)

WWII US Photo B-26 Marauder Nose Art “Reddy Teddy” 34th Bomb Squadron USAAF | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks for posting these.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2020)

Lot of 3 Original WWII Photos B-29 Aircraft Nose Art Jus' One Mo Time Airfield | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2020)

Lot of 3 Original WWII Photos B-29 Aircraft Nose Art Jus' One Mo Time Rose Marie | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2020)

WWII 8x10 PHOTO USAAF 55th FIGHTER GROUP OFFICERS & P38 PLANE NOSE ART McCHORD | eBay

Wabbit


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Nose Art Photo: Lodestar Transport Plane "BOOBY TRAP"!!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 571289


ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay

Yankee Doodle Dandy


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2020)

ORIG PHOTO WWII WW2 AIRPLANE NOSE ART w/BOB HOPE LIVE B-24, PACIFIC OWI ISLAND | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2020)

Nose Art My Anxious Mama WWII Curtiss P-40 Warhawk Fighter | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 15, 2020)

Good stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER 90th BG, PACIFIC THEATER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER 90th BG, PACIFIC THEATER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 US B-25 NOSE ART PHOTO: “RATS SAS” - MICKEY MOUSE W/ BOMB | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 17, 2020)

Good ones


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2020)

TINY MAC PORKY PIG WWII BOMBER PLANE INSIGNIA PIN-UP NOSE ART SNAPSHOT PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2020)

World War Two United States Air Force 15 Nose Art Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2020)

World War Two United States Air Force 15 Nose Art Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2020)

World War Two United States Air Force 15 Nose Art Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2020)

World War Two United States Air Force 15 Nose Art Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2020)

World War Two United States Air Force 15 Nose Art Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2020)

World War Two United States Air Force 15 Nose Art Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2020)

World War Two United States Air Force 15 Nose Art Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2020)

World War Two United States Air Force 15 Nose Art Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 19, 2020)

Good stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2020)

WWII U.S. MARINE CORPS ACES VMF-213 FIGHTER ACE - JAMES CUPP SIGNED B&W 11"x14" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 21, 2020)

WW2 ORIGINAL AIRPLANE PICTURE, MARGARET HAYNE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 21, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo US Crew work on a Liberator heavy bomber skull Italy 1944 2330 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 21, 2020)

WWII NOSE ART WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO 3 1/2 x 2 3/4 in. | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber "LUCK OF THE IRISH"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber w/ Girl Flying in Air!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber w/ Naked Girl Flying!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber "SALVO SADIE"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber "ANXIOUS ANGEL"!!! | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 22, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2020)

KB891 AK Postkarte Ansichtskarte Reklame Propaganda 2.WK Ho Hum Jet Aircraft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2020)

KB888 AK Postkarte Reklame Propaganda 2.WK Wicked Woman Jet Aircraft USA | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2020)

KB896 AK Postcard Propaganda 2.WK WWII Dream Gal Jet Aircraft Airforce USA | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2020)

KB895 AK Postcard Propaganda 2.WK WWII Sack Happy Jet Aircraft Airforce USA | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 25, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- 43rd Bomb Group- B 17 Bomber plane Nose Art- CRAPS FOR THE JAPS* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- 43rd Bomb Group- B 17 Bomber plane Nose Art- QUEENIE* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art - HELL FROM HEAVEN* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art - BAT OUT OF HELL* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art - FLYING CARPET* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art w/ 2 Kills - BATHLESS* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art - PARK'N STRIP PATTY* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art - CURLY BIRD* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- B-24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art - CHUTE THE WORKS* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- B-29 Superfortress Bomber plane Nose Art - MISS BEHAVIN* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- B-29 Superfortress Bomber plane Nose Art - LASSIE COME HOME* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- B-29 Superfortress Bomber plane Nose Art - SEXY RISQUE GIRL* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- B-29 Superfortress Bomber plane Nose Art - LUCKY LYNN* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE PIN-UP NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER - PACIFIC THEATER | eBay

The Butcher's Daughter

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2020)

WWII USAAF B-24 NOSE ART PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2020)

Original Snapshot Photo AAF 34th BOMB GROUP B-24 BOMBER "WRANGLER" Nose Art 46 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2020)

Original Snapshot Photo AAF 34th BOMB GROUP B-24 BOMBER "MISSCHIEF" Nose Art 44 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2020)

1945 WWII USAAF airmen's Photo B-24 Airplane The HIT PARADE ready for Germany | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTOS WWII WW2 AIRPLANE NOSE ART B-24 BOMBER 90th BG, PACIFIC THEATER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1945 WWII USAAF airmen's Photo B-24 Airplane The HIT PARADE ready for Germany | eBay
> 
> View attachment 579435


May 1945 WWII USAAF airman's England Photo my B-24 airplane HIT PARADE goes home | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

May 1945 WWII USAAF airman's England Photo my B-24 airplane HIT PARADE preflight | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

May 1945 WWII USAAF airman's England Photo B-24 airplane HIT PARADE packs 4 home | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

1945 WWII USAAF airmen's England Photo me Vin in front of B-24 airplane | eBay
HIT PARADE


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug He 111 H "3G+.A" Gen.Kdo.VIII Fl.K. Mittelmeerraum 1942 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2020)

Great Orig. WWII B-24 Bomber "Nose Art" Photo, GORGEOUS YOUNG FEMALE, Air Corps | eBay

Miss Leading


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2020)

Fw Gzik in the cockpit of his Luftwaffe Bf 109G-4 Rita 1944 WW2 5x7 | eBay

Eberhardt Gzik *“ *Rita, Red 2” was most probably an Erla produced G-14/AS

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 3, 2020)

Look at them mottles. I've gotta stop worrying about mine


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> B-24M Liberator Bomber c1945 - "Million $ Baby" - Vtg Airplane Nose Art Negative | eBay
> 
> View attachment 570123


Vintage 1945 Photo Pinup Girl Nose Art WWII B24 Liberator Bomber Airplane 412123 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2020)

VINTAGE PHOTO SNAPSHOT AIRCRAFT NOSE ART SLEEPY TIME GAL SPADE WWII WW2 BOMBER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2020)

Troop Carrier Group BULLY BEEF EXPRESS WW2 Era Military Photograph Snapshot | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2020)

1944 WWII Vintage Bomber Fighter Plane NOSE ART Photo BUGS BUNNY and BOMB! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2020)

1944 WWII Vintage Bomber Fighter Plane NOSE ART Photo HORACIO (Monkey) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2020)

1944 WWII Vintage Bomber Fighter Plane NOSE ART Photo LIL DE ICER (Nude) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2020)

1944 WWII Vintage Bomber Fighter Plane NOSE ART Photo SATAN'S ANGEL | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2020)

1944 WWII Vintage Bomber Fighter Plane NOSE ART Photo SPECIAL DELIVERY | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 4, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber "VIRGINITY"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

Org. Photo: General HANSELL by 305th Bomb Group B-17 Bomber "DRY MARTINI"; 1943! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: 65th Fighter Squadron Pilot by P-47 Fighter Plane w/ Emblem | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: P-47 Fighter Plane "FRAN"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: P-47 Fighter Plane "FREDONIAN FIREMAN"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> ORIGINAL WW2 US B-25 NOSE ART PHOTO - BLACK JACK | eBay
> 
> B-25+1
> 
> View attachment 573166


Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25 Bomber "BLACK JACK"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-26 Bomber (#41-31977) w/ Squadron Emblem Crashed in Field | eBay
B-26B-35-MA


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-26 Bomber "COUGHIN' COFFIN" (#2)!!! | eBay
Org. Nose Art Photo: B-26 Bomber "COUGHIN' COFFIN" (#1)!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "ROSE MARIE"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "JUS' ONE MO' TIME"!!! | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (May 6, 2020)

*41-31977 W/o 15 Jan 1944 at Barksdale Field, LA *


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2020)

USAAF B24 Liberator Trips Daily Nose Art 5 x 7 WWII Print | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2020)

USAAF B24 Liberator Air Crew Lil' Audrey #101 5 x 7 WWII Print | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2020)

WWII Fighter Planes "Waiting for Take Off" and a "Pilot in Cockpit" Photos 8x10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2020)

Rare 1940s WWII Old Hickory NOSE ART Glossy B&W photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

WWII 1943 USAAF Dolan's N Africa 441st airplane Photo Nose Art Dirty Gertie | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

WW2 B-24 PICTURE BLUNDERBUSS WITH CREW AND VHS TAPE OF REUNION | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

WWII RAF Battle of Britain fighter pilot Christopher Foxley Norris DSO OBEsigned | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2020)

Original WWII Photo Nose Art Helen of Troy B-26 17th Bomb Group 432nd Squadron | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2020)

Cruise Book for Fighting Squadron 82 - Naval Aviation | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

WWII Orig Photo USAAF B-24 with Impressive Mission Count | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2020)

WWII Orig Photo USAAF 386th BG B-26 with 143 Mission | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION NOSE ART MARTIN MARAUDER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2020)

WWII USAF Bomber Plane Nose Art Photo- Dragon Lady | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2020)

WWII USAF B-29 Bomber Plane Nose Art Photo- Miss Shorty | eBay

Notice nose wheel. b-24 crews did that also


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2020)

WWII USAF Bomber Plane Pin Up Nose Art Photo- Teaser | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2020)

WWII USAF B-29 Bomber Plane Pin Up Nose Art Photo Mrs Tittymouse | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2020)

WWII USAF B-29 Bomber Plane Nose Art Lady Mary Anna Pin Up Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2020)

WWII 1940s GI's South Pacific photo #8 US bomber Airplane Nose Art QUEEN MAE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2020)

WWII Airplane Nose Art Photo Shamrock Sherry Pinup Girl | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2020)

Vintage Photo WWII Airplane Nose Art Photo Minnehaha Indian HeadDress Pinup Girl | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2020)

VINTAGE PHOTO AIRCRAFT Nose Art Miss Sea-Ducer Navy WWII Print BUNO 59582 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2020)

VINTAGE PHOTO AIRCRAFT Nose Art Easy Maid Navy WWII Print | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2020)

aircraft photo Norh American B-25- US Air Force - US Navy | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

VINTAGE PHOTO AIRCRAFT NOSE ART Nasty Lil Serial # 42-64055 WWII Print | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Alberto Vargas pin-up girls – gallery 1 | The Pin-up Files

The master of all that is called nose art, i give you Alberto Vargas

per example|


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

WWII Foto Cockerel Penchito Pistoli - das Maskottchen der mexikanischen... | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## NICKVB (Jun 4, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO.....NOSE ART ' For The Luvva Mike '.... | eBay
> 
> View attachment 570119


Here is the story of this B-29 : The Last Mission over Japan B29 named for the luvva mike


----------



## NICKVB (Jun 4, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII US Army Air Corps original NOSE ART picture The one you love | eBay
> 
> View attachment 570555


10559 B-29-60-BW 44-69727 apparently made it home and WFU


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2020)

Post # 604 is Jeff Hawke's B-25, modified for use as the camera ship in the BoB movie.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2020)

VINTAGE PHOTO AIRCRAFT Nose Art Lady Luck II Navy WWII Print PB4Y-2 BuNo59446 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2020)

Original photograph B-26 LADY LUCK nose art 438th Bomb squadron 319th Group | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2020)

VINTAGE PHOTO AIRCRAFT Nose Art Miss Sea-Ducer Navy WWII Print BUNO 59582 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2020)

VINTAGE PHOTO AIRCRAFT Nose Art Easy Maid Navy WWII Print | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2020)

VINTAGE PHOTO AIRCRAFT Nose Art Reliable Babe WWII Print Serial #42-52527 466BG | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2020)

VINTAGE PHOTO AIRCRAFT NOSE ART Madam Shoo Shoo WWII Print Gil Elvgren | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 5, 2020)

Beauty.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 6, 2020)

RAAF Bristol Beaufort bomber "Scotty's Homin Pidgin" 5x7 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 ORIGINAL AIRPLANE PICTURE, MARGARET HAYNE | eBay
> 
> View attachment 578274


Org. Nose Art Photo: 345th Bomb Group B-25 Attack Bomber "MARGARET HAYNE"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-25 Attack Bomber w/ Dragons Head (#1)!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "JUS ONE MO' TIME"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "TWIN TAILS"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "OPHELIA BUMPS"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "STAND BY"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "DOUBLE TROUBLE"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "TAX PAYER'S FOLLY"!!! | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2020)

Good stuff.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2020)

Unpublished Photo WWII B24 Nose Art Little Egypt John Red Cochran 308th BG AAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2020)

FOUR FAN FANNY WWII Nose Art ORIG PHOTO~B24 snapshot~nude pinup girl~13th AF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2020)

GLO GIRL WWII Nose Art ORIG PHOTO~B24 snapshot~nude pinup girl~Sgt V.P. Allan | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2020)

GUS' JOKERS WWII Nose Art ORIG PHOTO~B24 snapshot~nude pinup holding cards | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2020)

TOP O' THE MARK WWII Nose Art ORIG PHOTO~topless nude woman~snapshot | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 8, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 26 Marauder Bomber plane Nose Art - MARYANN* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- 392nd Bomb Group- B 24 Bomber plane Nose Art - FEARLESS FOSDICK* | eBay

name sake of B-17 G 1:48 scale, 351st Bomb Group, 510th Squadron, AC# 43-37862, Fearless Fosdick


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 26 Marauder Bomber plane Nose Art & Pilot - FEUDIN WAGIN* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 17 Bomber plane w/ 100 MISSIONS & D DAY BOMB MARK - 1 KILL* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- 489th Bomb Group- B 24 Liberator plane Nose Art - PREGNANT PEGGY* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "TAX PAYER'S FOLLY"!!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 584333



*WWII photo- 392nd Bomb Group- B 24 Bomber plane Nose Art - TAXPAYERS' FOLLY* 1 | eBay
*WWII photo- 392nd Bomb Group- B 24 Bomber plane Nose Art - TAXPAYERS' FOLLY* 2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- 392nd Bomb Group- B 24 Bomber plane Nose Art - HAZEE* 3 | eBay
*WWII photo- 392nd Bomb Group- B 24 Bomber plane Nose Art - HAZEE* 2 | eBay
*WWII photo- 392nd Bomb Group- B 24 Bomber plane Nose Art - HAZEE* 1 | eBay

B-24M-5-FO, Ford , E3-T, 44-50527, to RFC Kingman AAF, Az Dec 5, 1945


----------



## wrenchedmyspanner (Jun 11, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo- B 26 Marauder Bomber plane Nose Art & Pilot - FEUDIN WAGIN* | eBay
> 
> View attachment 584562



That's hilarious and fantastic!


----------



## wrenchedmyspanner (Jun 11, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo- 392nd Bomb Group- B 24 Bomber plane Nose Art - FEARLESS FOSDICK* | eBay
> 
> name sake of B-17 G 1:48 scale, 351st Bomb Group, 510th Squadron, AC# 43-37862, Fearless Fosdick
> 
> ...



Isn't that a character from Lil' Abner?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

wrenchedmyspanner said:


> Isn't that a character from Lil' Abner?


yes strip in strip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

Vintage WWII USO Photo Bob Hope Nose Art B-24 Japanese Jeep Road To Tokyo 415187 | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2020)

Good stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2020)

B-26 Aircraft "Texas Queen" & "Visalia Virgin" with posing soldier/airman | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2020)

3 Lot, Original WW2 Photos Homefront, Ship & At the Front B-29 Bomber Nose Art, | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW II NOSE ART PICTURE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2020)

Original News Photograph Of MAJOR GENERAL JAMES H (DOLITTLE | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2020)

Sweet..!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 15, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

WW2 US AIR FORCE MEN w B24 BOMBER AIRPLANE DISNEY PLUTO NOSE ART vtg 40's photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

Original WWII Large Photo The Floose B-17 Bomber Flying Fortress 303rd Group | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> USAAF B29 Bomber Nose Art Poison Ivy WW2 WWII 5x7 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 570332


ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO NOSE ART B-29 "POISON IVY" 7 3/4" X 9 1/2" WWII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2020)

WW2 photograph from original negative of American Bomber named Virgin Princess | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 USAAF B 17 FLYING FORTRESS 74 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 21, 2020)

That's a first for me. Lots of stars and designs but never a figure


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2020)

WWII 8TH AIR FORCE 56TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE - HAROLD COMSTOCK SIGNED B&W 8x10 | eBay

Harold E. Comstock - Wikipedia


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO NOSE ART B-29 "YOKOHAMA YO-YO" 8" x 10" WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2020)

Original WWII AAF Photo- Nose Art- B-29 "Fubar" 679th BS Insignia- CBI - 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2020)

24 Original WWII Photo B-26 BOMBER "WAR HORSE" Nose Art 93 MISSIONS NAMED PILOT | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

WWII Orig Photo USAAF 379th BG B-17 "Swamp Fire" Crew Inspection #2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

WWII Orig Photo USAAF 384th BG B-17 "Mercy's Madhouse | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

DVD Scans Capt . Coakley WW2 Photo album USMC & USAAF Pacific Isles & Japan . | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 88 Flugzeug m. KG51 Wappen Flugplatz VILLAROCHE Frankreich | eBay
Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 88 Flugzeug m. KG51 Wappen Flugplatz VILLAROCHE Frankreich | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2020)

Staffelzeichen auf Flugzeug Arado 79 Flugplatz Stolp Reitz Pommern | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2020)

Dead Jug WWII Bomber Plane Humorous Nose Art Vintage Snapshot Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2020)

Blue Tail Flyer WWII Bomber Plane Pin-up Nose Art Vintage Snapshot Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW II NOSE ART: RAT POISION | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

Original WWII Photo Nose Art Long Rangers 307th Bomb Group Begin Beguine B-24 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

Original WWII Photo Nose Art Jungle Fever B-24 PB4Y-1 VB-104 VB-102 Crashed | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

Original Lot of 2 WWII Photos Nose Art Nude 307th Bomb Group Long Rangers B-24 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo - P-51 W/ Nose Art, ID'd Pilot - Ausbach, Germany | eBay

Short Snorter


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

WWII 8TH AIR FORCE 357TH FIGHTER GROUP PILOT - JAMES GASSER SIGNED B&W 8x10 | eBay

Muddy


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

WWII AAF Photo- Soldier in Front of B-29 nose with 676th BS Insignia- CBI-1944 | eBay

Li'l


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original WWII AAF Photo- Nose Art- B-29 "Fubar" 679th BS Insignia- CBI - 1944 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 586032


WWII AAF Photo- Pilot in Front - B-29 nose "Fubar" 679th BS Insignia- CBI-1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

Original WWII AAF Photo- Nose Art- B-29 "Ready Better" 444 BG - CBI - 1944 | eBay


Ready Betty


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

Original WWII AAF Photo- Nose Art- B-29 "Hombirrismus" 679 BS - CBI - 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

Original WWII AAF Photo- Nose Art- B-29 "Raidin Maiden II" 444 BG - CBI - 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

Original WWII AAF Photo- Nose Art- B-29 "Belle Ringer" 444 BG - CBI - 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII AAF Photo- Soldier in Front of B-29 nose with 676th BS Insignia- CBI-1944 | eBay
> 
> Li'l
> 
> View attachment 586508



Very rewarding to find a piece of a puzzle in this case full name of plane

Original WWII AAF Photo- B-29 Ground Crew - "Li'l Herbert" 676th BS - CBI | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

Original WWII AAF Photo- Nose Art- B-29 Flying Stud" 676 BS, 444 BG - CBI - 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

Original WWII AAF Photo- Nose Art- B-29 "Lady Marge" 676 BS, 444 BG - CBI - 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2020)

Original WWII Photo Of WWII B24 Bomber Michigan | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## cammerjeff (Jun 29, 2020)

I wish that was in color, it was supposed to be in the Maize & Blue of U of M.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2020)

Original WWII Photo Nose Art Long Rangers 307th Bomb Group The Rattler 424 B-24 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2020)

WWII 5TH A.F. 475TH FIGHTER GROUP ACE JAMES INCE SIGNED B&W 8x10 PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> aircraft photo Norh American B-25- US Air Force - US Navy | eBay
> 
> View attachment 583711


AVIATION PHOTO AVION B-25 MITCHELL | eBay


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2020)

Jeff Hawkes's B-25 used for aerial filming on the BoB movie.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2020)

World War II B-24 Bomber Nose Art Topless Woman Top O' The Mark Three Men Posing | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2020)

World War II B-24 Bomber 1670 Nose Art Topless Woman Three Shirtless Men Posing | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2020)

World War II B-24 Bomber Nose Art Dragon Lady Three Men Posing | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2020)

World War II B-24 Bomber Nose Art Red Headed Woman Three Shitless Men Posing | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Nose Art Photo: Lodestar Transport Plane "BOOBY TRAP"!!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 571289



Org. Photo: US C-60 Lodestar Transport Plane (#42-32174) on Airfield!!! | eBay






Civilian Model 18-56 impressed by USAAF as C-60 and intended 
for Lend-Lease to RAF as FK246/FK260, but all but one (RAF FK246) were retained by USAAF and transferred to
Australia

42-32174 (MSN 2194) to RAAF as FK254, callsign VH-CEE. Assigned to 21 Troop Carrier Squadron, RAAF Sep 1942.
To 36 Squadron Jul 8, 1943, namee "Tiki". Returned to USAAF Feb 10, 1944. To Guinea Airways as VH-CEE
Feb 29, 1944, returned to USAAF again Jun 29, 1945. Sold to Aircrafts Pty Ltd Feb 1946 and
registered as VH-BAG Nov 28, 1946. Sold to Truth and Sportsman LTd Dec 16, 1946 and operated by Aircrafts Pty 
Ltd. Leased Jul 1948 to Guine Air Traders, Lae for one month while its DC-3 VH-GAT was being overhauled
The Lodestar was to be re-registered as VH-BYG as VH-BAG had become a prohibited registration. In
the event, this did not proceed. APL renamed Queensland Airlines Oct 18, 1948. Crashed into swampy
area after takeoff from Coolangatta Mar 10, 1949


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII US Nose Art Photo “ Double Exposure” 4”x 5” Photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 576908


Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "DOUBLE EXPOSURE"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber w/ Buccaneer Pirate Figure!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: US Navy PB4Y Patrol Bomber "LUCKY-ELEVEN"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "RAINBOW VIRGIN"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "THREE FEATHERS"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber w/ Naked Female & Many Mission Marks!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2020)

569 - 35mm Generic Aircraft Slide - B-24M Liberator 44-41876 @ Okinawa in 1945 | eBay

B-24M-5-CO


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "GOING MY WAY"!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 6, 2020)

Good ones


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2020)

Orginal WWII Nose Art Photo - Bridge or Bust - Lt. Phelps - B25 - Bridge Buster | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Nose Art Photo: P-38 Fighter Plane "PHILLIE BABY II"!!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 571269



Orginal WWII Nose Art Photo - Phillie Baby II - 13th AF - 42nd BG - P38 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2020)

Orginal WWII Nose Art Photo - Photo Fanny - 13th Air Force - B24 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2020)

Orginal WWII Nose Art Photo - Reputation Cloudy - 13th Air Force - B24 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2020)

Orginal WWII Nose Art Photo - Hawkeye Hattie II - 13th AF - 42nd BG - P38 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2020)

Orginal WWII Nose Art Photo - Milk Run - 13th AF 42nd BG B25 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2020)

Orginal WWII Nose Art Photo - Amber - 13th AF - 42nd BG - B25 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2020)

Orginal WWII Nose Art Photo - Modest Miss - 13th Air Force - B24 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2020)

Orginal WWII Nose Art Photo - Off We Go - 13th Air Force - B24 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2020)

Orginal WWII Nose Art Photo - Ramblin Scooter - 13th AF - 42nd BG - B25 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2020)

Orginal WWII Nose Art Photo - Angel In De-Skies - 13th AF - 42nd BG - B25 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2020)

Orginal WWII Nose Art Photo - I Tell You Boys It's Heaven - 13th AF 42nd BG B24 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2020)

Orginal WWII Nose Art Photo - Miss Alice Bee - 13th AF - 42nd BG - B25 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 8, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2020)

Original WWII Nose Art Photo - Indian Made - 13th Air Force - B24 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2020)

Original WWII Nose Art Photo - Hi Priority Stuff - 13th Air Force - B17 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art - READY BETTE* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 17 Flying Fortress Bomber plane Nose Art- SKY CHIEF* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2020)

*WWII photos (4)- 416th Bomb Group- A 26 Invader Bomber plane NOSE ART/ PILOT++* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art - SECRUT WEAPIN* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art - RETRIEVER* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art - PATRIOTIC PATTY* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art - RUFF KNIGHTS* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- 392nd Bomb Group- B 24 Bomber plane Nose Art -FORD'S FOLLY* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- 392nd Bomb Group- B 24 Bomber plane Nose Art - MARIA LYNNE ?* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- B-29 Superfortress Bomber plane Nose Art -TOP OF THE MARK* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- B-29 Superfortress Bomber plane Nose Art -CREAM OF THE CROP* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- B-29 Superfortress Bomber plane Nose Art -THE DRAGON LADY* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- B-29 Superfortress Bomber plane Nose Art -MISS N.C.* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2020)

*WWII photo- B-29 Superfortress Bomber plane Nose Art -NEVER HOPPEN* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2020)

Original photograph 490th Bomb Group B-17 PENNSY BELL 35th Mission Pilot 1944 | eBay
Original photograph 490th Bomb Group B-17 pilots & crew nose art PENNSY BELL | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2020)

"BIG BAD WOLF" NOSE ART BOMBER PLANE & TOUGH AIR FORCE MEN ~ 1940s VINTAGE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2020)

"LOOTIN THUNDER" NOSE ART BOMBER PLANE & AIR FORCE MEN ~ 1940s VINTAGE PHOTO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2020)

*WWII photo- B-29 Superfortress Bomber plane Nose Art -Old Man- BUB* | eBay


Beat Up B


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

WWII 8TH A.F. 385TH BOMB GROUP B-17 "RUBY'S RAIDERS" FABENY SIGNED B&W 8x10 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

World War ll Nose Art 'Texas Kate' Capt. H.S. Trewitt Pilot - Texas Aggie '37 | eBay

Notice crew chiefs nickname...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber "TARGET FOR TONITE" Crash Landed (#2)!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber "WALLA WALLA KID"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: 449th Bomb Group Damaged B-24 Bomber "RAG-A-DAS"; 1944!!! | eBay

RagADas | The 449th Bomb Group(H)

Baugher, 42-51920 (49th BG, 716th BS) damaged when 42-51575 blew up in front of it Dec 27, 1944. Repaired. Returned to USA Jul 12, 1945.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "THE MISSOURI MULE" Crash Landed in Field!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "GRIMWOOD'S GREMLINS"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "TU YUNG TU"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "20TH CENTURY FOX"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "NIGHTMARE"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "OUR GAL"!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

World War ll Nose Art 'Night Mission' 43 Missions With Crew Listed On Plane | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 26 Marauder Bomber plane Nose Art - HELL CAT II* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2020)

World War ll Army Air Corps Nose Art - Umbriago - 46 Bombing Missions | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII photo pilot draws the emblem on the B-17 Flying Flit Gun 32p | eBay
> 
> View attachment 576905


USAAF B17 Flying Fortress Flying Flit Gun Nose Art WW2 WWII 5 x 7 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

USAAF B17 Flying Fortress Goin' My Way 490th BG Nose Art WW2 WWII 5 x 7 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

USAAF B17 Flying Fortress Looky Looky 91st BG Nose Art WW2 WWII 5 x 7 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

Wango Wango Bird B-24 Liberator Vintage WWII Plane Nose Art 8x10 Photo


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

1944 WW2 ~ SULTAN'S MAGIC CARPET / AIRCRAFT ARTWORK Associated Press Wire Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Vintage WWII Original B-24 Bomber Nude “ Miss Traveler“ Nose Art Photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 570576



World War ll Army Air Corps Nose Art 'Miss Traveler' Photo - Pacific Theater | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2020)

Fire Power B-24 Pin-Up Girl WWII Bomber Plane Nose Art WWII Snapshot Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 13, 2020)

Good set


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

*WWII photo- 100th Bomb Group-B 17 Bomber plane Nose Art & Pilot- ANDYS DANDYS* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art - JUNGLE QUEEN* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art - OUT OF THIS WORLD* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2020)

1940s USAF Mechanic's Japan bomber airplane Photo #12 Nose Art JOHNS OTHER WIFE | eBay
1940s USAF Mechanic's Japan bomber airplane Photo #11 Nose Art JOHNS OTHER WIFE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2020)

Original WWII Bomber Girls Plane Nose Art "Night Mission" B-24 Liberator Marilyn | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2020)

Original WWII Bomber Girls Plane Nose Art "Going My Way" B-17 349th BS 100th | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2020)

Good ones


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2020)

WW II [2]NOSE ART-B24 LIBERATOR HEAVY BOMBER"GOOFY" -1941 8.5 x 11"-MINT | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orginal WWII Nose Art Photo - Photo Fanny - 13th Air Force - B24 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 587423


WW II [2]NOSE ART-B24 "PHOTO FANNY" -1943 8.5 x 11"-MINT!BERNARD SEGLIN-WNG 311 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2020)

WWII Photo Douglas C-47 Skytrain Sure Skin Pin-Up Nose Art 2-1/2" x 2-1/2" B&W | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2020)

WWII Photo Douglas C-47 Skytrain Texas Hellcat Nose Art 2-1/4" x 2-1/4" B&W | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

WWII Photo B-29 Bomber Terrible Terry w/ Crew Nose Art Australia 4.5" x 3.5" B&W | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

WWII Photo Boeing B-29 Bomber Waltzing Matilda Nose Art Australia 5" x 4" B&W | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

WW2 Original 1944 Photo 379th Air Group B-17 Bomber Plane Nose Art MISS LIBERTY | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

WW2 Original 1944 Photo 303rd Air Group B-17 Bomber IZA VAILABLE HELLS ANGELS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

WW2 Original 1943 Photo 303rd Bombardment Group B-17 Bomber Plane HELLS ANGELS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

WW2 Original 1943 Photo 303rd Air Group B-17 Bomber Knock-Out Dropper & Crew | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

WW2 Original 1943 Photo THE BELLE of SAN JOAQUIN B-17 Bomber Plane Nose Art | eBay
WW2 Original 1943 Photo THE BELLE of SAN JOAQUIN B-17 Bomber Plane Nose Art | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2020)

USAAF B-17 91st BG NOSE ART Times A Wastin' England 1944 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2020)

Incredible WWII Photo Lot of 126 from an Estate sale Nose Art, Bombers, Planes + | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2020)

20 Different Snapshot Photos Of WW2 Bomber Nose Art. Risque, Semi-Nude | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2020)

Vintage Photo WWII Airplane B-24 Liberator Pin Up 428128 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2020)

Vintage Photo WWII Airplane B-24 Liberator Nose Art 428111 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2020)

Vintage Photo WWII Airplane B-24 Liberator Nose Art Elephant? 428110 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2020)

WW2 Original 1944 Photo 303rd Bombardment Group B-17 Bomber Plane HELLS ANGELS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2020)

Org WWII MISS LEADING LADY B-29 Airplane NOSE ART Woman Bomber Snapshot Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2020)

Org WWII SATAN’s SISTER Devil B-29 Airplane NOSE ART Woman Bomber Snapshot Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2020)

Orig WWII "DRAGGIN LADY“ B-29 Airplane NOSE ART Woman AAF Bomber Snapshot Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2020)

Orig WWII YOKOHAMA YO-YO B-29 Airplane NOSE ART Woman AAF Bomber Snapshot Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2020)

Orig WWII FEVER of SOUTH Dice B-29 Airplane NOSE ART Woman Bomber Snapshot Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2020)

Orig WWII LITTLE JO Dice B-29 Airplane NOSE ART Woman AAF Bomber Snapshot Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2020)

Orig WWII “TOKYO TWISTER” B-29 Airplane NOSE ART Woman AAF Bomber Snapshot Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2020)

Org WWII DEVIL’s DARLIN Witch B-29 Airplane NOSE ART Woman Bomber Snapshot Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2020)

5 RARE World War 2 Original Photographs B29 Bomber Nose Art Blimp Army Air Corps | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2020)

1940's WORLD WAR II AIRPLANE PIN UP GIRL ART 3 X 5 PHOTO "RAMP QUEEN" | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 12, 2020)

Great set


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2020)

WWII “ADAMs EVE“ B-29 Airplane NOSE ART Woman AAF Bomber | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2020)

Orig WWII TANAKA TERMITE B-29 Airplane NOSE ART Woman AAF Bomber Snapshot Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2020)

Orig WWII “CHRISTMAS” B-29 Airplane NOSE ART Woman AAF Bomber Snapshot Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2020)

Org WWII HELL FROM HEAVEN B-29 Airplane NOSE ART Woman AAF Bomber Snapshot Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2020)

*WWII photo- P 38 Fighter plane Nose Art- ACE Pilot- 20 Kills UNCLE CY'S ANGEL* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2020)

*WWII photo- P 38 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art- MY GAL BECKY* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 29 Superfortress Bomber plane Nose Art- CHICAGO QUEEN* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 25 Mitchell Bomber plane Nose Art - HARDSHIPS 2ND* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2020)

WWII Photo: German Luftwaffe Pilot Painting Insignia On Airplane | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber w/ Five Japanese Plane Kills & Mission Marks!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "MISS HAP"!!! | eBay

Baugher: B-29-50-BW 42-24774 (497th BG, 870th BS) MIA Jul 3, 1945, South Pacific. MACR 14923


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "BLACK MAGIC"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "SHANGHAI LIL RIDES AGAIN"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "LI'L HERBERT"!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2020)

WWII U.S. 8TH A.F. 357TH FIGHTER GROUP VINTAGE NOSE ART 3.5" X 4.5" PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

WWII period photo B-24 ' Miss Kiwanis '...Large 5 3/4'' x 4 3/4'' in. | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

WWII period photo B-24 ' Queen Mae '...Large 5 3/4'' x 4 3/4'' in. | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

WWII period photo B-24 ' Chutist '...Large 5 3/4'' x 4 3/4'' in. | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

WWII period photo B-24 ' Flak Fled Flapper '...Large 5 3/4'' x 4 3/4'' in. | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

WWII period photo B-24 ' After Hours '...Large 5 3/4'' x 4 3/4'' in. | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

WWII period photo B-24 ' Pretty Baby '...Large 5 3/4'' x 4 3/4'' in. | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

And a special one Tail art..

Vintage WWII Photograph Tail gunner standing next to plane Airplane Art | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

USAAF B29 Bomber Nose Art Mustn't Touch WW2 WWII 4x6* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

WWII period photo B-24 ' Flyin' Scot '... | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

WWII period photo B-24 ' Cookie '... 4 3/4'' x 3 3/4'' in. | eBay







And for our resident culinary chef: 

 rochie

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

WWII period photo B-24 ' Cherokee Strip '... 4 3/4'' x 3 3/4'' in. | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

BOMBER SQUADRON AIRPLANE NOSE ART AVIATION PHOTO PILOT CREW PRE WWII AIRPLANE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

Vintage NOSE ART Snapshot Photo 1940s WWII 8TH A.A.F. BOMBER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

Nose Art WW II Bomber Full Boost 8 x 10 Photograph | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

NOSE ART : THE ART WORK ON THE NOSE OF MILITARY PLANES (2 PHOTOGRAPHS) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 27, 2020)

Good ones


----------



## rochie (Sep 28, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII period photo B-24 ' Cookie '... 4 3/4'' x 3 3/4'' in. | eBay
> 
> 
> View attachment 596270
> ...


love it, though the environmental health officer would frown on such a uniform no matter how hot my kitchen became !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> #V006 WWII Photo ~ B-24 Nose Art ~ LIQUIDATOR ~ | eBay
> 
> View attachment 574670


684 - 35mm Duplicate Aircraft Slide - B-24 Liberator "LIQUIDATOR" @ Okinawa 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2020)

Rare Antique American World War II B-24 Bomber Straight Flush Snapshot Photo! US | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2020)

1940S PHOTO...AVIATION NOSE ART,TOPLESS GIRL IN SKULL & BONES JACKET BOMBER WWII | eBay

Little Chief

What plane type is this?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2020)

WWll WW2 Original Photos U.S Pilot Fighter Plane Nose Art Fine | eBay

Finis Baby


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2020)

WWll WW2 Original Photo U.S Pilot Fighter Plane Nose Art Alice Fine | eBay

Alice


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1940S PHOTO...AVIATION NOSE ART,TOPLESS GIRL IN SKULL & BONES JACKET BOMBER WWII | eBay
> 
> Little Chief
> 
> ...


Google Image Search says its a blimp




​A-20. Nose gear looks like its in a hollow in your pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Google Image Search says its a blimp
> 
> View attachment 596415
> ​A-20. Nose gear looks like its in a hollow in your pic.
> ...


Thank you Fubar.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2020)

Is that a B-24 in the back ground? 90th BG


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Is that a B-24 in the back ground? 90th BG


think so


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Original WWII Photo AAF 451st BOMB GROUP B-24 BOMBER "SHACK? WOLF!" NOSE ART 25 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Original Photo 451st BOMB GROUP B-24 BOMBER "OLD TAYLOR" NOSE ART 48 MISSIONS 21 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2020)

Original WWII Photo ALL NAMED CREW 306th BOMB GROUP B-17 BOMBER MISS Nose Art 76 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2020)

1940s USAAF Mechanics Japan Tachikawa Air Base airplane Photo #3 Tail # 478326 | eBay

Curtiss C-46D-15-CU Commando


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2020)

WW2 USAAF B-17 Bomber Wee Willie Nose Art Photo Shot Down Germany 4/8/45 C170 | eBay






42-31333 | American Air Museum in Britain

Delivered Cheyenne 22/10/43; Gr Island 3/11/43; Memphis 9/11/43; Assigned 322BS/91BG [LG-W] Bassingbourn 20/12/43; Missing in Action 129m Stendahl 8/4/45 with 1Lt Robert E Fuller (POW), 2Lt Woodrow A Lien, T/Sgt Francis McCarthy, S/Sgt Richard D Proudfit, S/Sgt Wylie McNatt Jr, S/Sgt Ralph J Leffelman, S/Sgt Willian H Cassidy, S/Sgt James D Houtchens, Sgt Lemoyne Miller (9 Killed in Action); flak hit between fuselage and #2 engine caused massive fire which detached the port wing, exploded in the resulting dive, crashed Stendahl; MACR 13881; (oldest G in group) 1 x POW, 9 x KIA. WEE WILLIE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hanne Laursens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Baugher : Lockheed/Vega B-17F-50-VE

42-6174 | American Air Museum in Britain : Delivered Long Beach 13/8/43 with Joe Hearn(d); Cheyenne 15/8/43; Assigned 422BS/305BG [JJ-K] Chelveston 7/11/43 HOME-SICK ANGEL; 858BS/492BG Alconbury (Carpetbagger Ops) 26/6/44. STRIPPED FOR ACTION aka SWING SHIFT.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2020)

WW2 USAAF B-17 Bomber Mary Kay Nose Art Photo Shot Down 3/18/44 C204 | eBay

Baugher: Lockheed/Vega B-17G-10-VE 42-39967 

42-39967 | American Air Museum in Britain: Delivered Long Beach 21/10/43; Assigned 324BS/91BG [DF-K] Bassingbourn 25/1/44; 15m Missing in Action Oberpffaffafenhofen 18/3/44 with Harry Theophilos, Co-pilot: John DeLavore, Navigator: John Herr (chute failed, never found in lake), Tail gunner: Chas Jochmann (4 Killed in Action); Bombardier: Joe Pletta, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Joachim Vizinho, Radio Operator: Jim Norris, Ball turret gunner: Elden Newman, Waist gunner: Marion Porter, Waist gunner: Chas Perry (6 Prisoner of War); flak hit causing ship to drop out of formation, enemy aircraft then struck, crashed on shore of Lake Constance, near Bregenz, Switz; Missing Air Crew Report 3224. MARY KAY.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2020)

Original Photo 34th BOMB GROUP B-24 BOMBER COLLAPSIBLE SUSIE NOSE ART Misison 54 | eBay

B-24H-20-FO 42-94879


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2020)

Original WWII Photo AAF 451st BOMB GROUP B-24 BOMBER "CALAMITY JANE" NOSE ART 43 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2020)

Original Photo 34th BOMB GROUP B-17 BOMBER FOREVER AMBER NOSE ART 17 Missions 72 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2020)

Orig Photo 34th BOMB GROUP B-24 BOMBER NEAR SIGHTED ROBIN NOSE ART 25 Misison 63 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2020)

Original Photo AAF 34th BOMB GROUP B-17 BOMBER HIT & RUN NOSE ART 23 Missions 70 | eBay

43-38391 | American Air Museum in Britain : Delivered Cheyenne 28/7/44; Hunter 5/8/44; Grenier 14/8/44; Assigned 7BS/34BG Mendlesham 15/8/44; Returned to the USA Bradley 21/6/45; 4168 Base Unit, South Plains, Texas 27/6/45; Reconstruction Finance Corporation (sold for scrap metal in USA) Kingman 20/11/45. HIT AND RUN.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2020)

WW2 USAAF B-17 Bomber Sleepytime Gal Nose Art Photo Shot Down 6/21/44 C214 | eBay

42-102527 B-17G-50-BO 

42-102527 | American Air Museum in Britain Delivered Cheyenne 11/3/44; Gr Island 21/3/44; Dow Fd 6/4/44; Assigned 322BS/91BG [LG-A] Bassingbourn 22/4/44; Missing in Action 14+m Berlin 21/6/44 with Ed Waters, Co-pilot: George Abbott, Bombardier: Jim Van Pelt, Waist gunner: Bob Hettinger (4 Prisoner of War); Navigator: Alf Kovner, Top Turret Gunner: Lou Miller, Radio Operator: Chester Kolano, Ball turret gunner: Harry Humm, Waist gunner: Claude Hopkins, Tail gunner: Ed Shirley (6 Killed in Action); enemy aircraft KO’d #3 and set fire to wing, crashed Ruehlow, ten miles E of Neubrandenburg, Ger; Missing Air Crew Report 5983. SLEEPYTIME GAL


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2020)

WW2 USAAF B-17 Bomber Wicked Witch Nose Art Photo Shot Down Nuremburg 2/45 C213 | eBay

42-102490 | American Air Museum in Britain Delivered Cheyenne 8/3/44; Gr Island 29/3/44; Grenier 6/4/44; Assigned 323BS/91BG [OR-V] Bassingbourn 22/4/44; Missing in Action 70m Nurnburg 20/2/45 with Eddie McKnight, Bombardier: Bruce Becker, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Bill Hudson, Radio Operator: Esequiel Guajardo, Ball turret gunner: Joe Montpetit, Waist gunner: Morley Colvin (6 Killed in Action); Co-pilot: Milton Rohr, Navigator: Pete Chamberlain,Tail gunner: Elmer Russell (3 Prisoner of War); direct flak hit, crashed Nurnburg, Ger; Missing Air Crew Report 12556. WICKED WITCH.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2020)

WW2 USAAF B-17 Bomber Red Alert Nose Art Photo Shot Down 11/26/44 C210 | eBay

42-38128 | American Air Museum in Britain Delivered Denver 21/12/43; Las Vegas 26/12/43; Kearney 12/1/44; Assigned 324BS/91BG [DF-Z] Bassingbourn 25/2/44 as CUTTY SARK; re-named after 36 missions to RED ALERT; 83m Missing in Action Altenbeken 26/11/44 with Adolph Miller, Co-pilot: Dick Prunty (2 Killed in Action); Tom Bottomley, Alton Lowe, Tom Kincade, Dan Moynihan, Lester Pearson, Bill Hurtley, Glenn Knudson (7 Prisoner of War); enemy aircraft, exploded and crashed Furstenau, Ger; Missing Air Crew Report 10838. DEAR BECKY.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2020)

WW2 USAAF B-17 Bomber Miss Quachita Crew & Nose Art Photo Shot Down 02/44 C209 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2020)

WW2 USAAF B-17 Bomber Pist'l Packin' Mama Nose Art Photo 4x5" C207 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2020)

WW2 USAAF B-17 Bomber My Baby Nose Art Photo Shot Down 9/5/44 C205 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2020)

WW2 USAAF B-17 Bomber Just Plain Lonesome Nose Art Photo Shot Down 5/30/44 C203 | eBay

B-17G-10-VE 42-39975

42-39975 | American Air Museum in Britain Delivered Long Beach 22/10/43; Assigned 92BG Podington 5/12/43; transferred 324BS/91BG [OR-Z] Bassingbourn 10/1/44, then 323BS (DF-Z]; 40m Missing in Action Dessau 30/5/44 with Zack Collier, Co-pilot: John Kelleher, Navigator: William Paul Clements, Bombardier: Harry McDermott, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Harry Ward, Radio Operator: Steve Kogut, Ball turret gunner: George Zimheld, Waist gunner: Tom Cogdill, Tail gunner: Chas Semon (9 Killed in Action); flak KO’d two engines, nothing else heard from, or seen of a/c, assumed to have crashed in the sea; Missing Air Crew Report 5355. BALTIMORE ORIOLE aka JUST PLAIN LONESOME.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 7, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Is that a B-24 in the back ground? 90th BG


Another photo of "Little Chief" with the B-24 in the background:




I remember a discussion in a different forum (many years ago) about the tail of this a/c:




The above photo is from the following collection: _Major General Clements McMullen, USAF_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> #V001 WWII Photo Lot ~ 559th Air Service Group ~ Nose Art B-29 HELL RAZOR ~ | eBay
> 
> View attachment 574675
> 
> ...


Another view of Hell Razor

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

WW2 USAAF B-17 Flying Fortress Wabash Cannonball Nose Art Photo C256 | eBay

42-29947 | American Air Museum in Britain: B-17F-80-BO 42-29947 Delivered Cheyenne 17/3/43; Walla Walla 28/3/43; Smoky Hill 13/4/43; Selfridge 4/5/43; Dow Fd 6/5/43; Assigned 351BS/100BG [EP- ] Podington 8/5/43 TARGET FOR TONIGHT; Thorpe Abbotts 9/6/43; transferred 322BS/91BG Bassingbourn 6/7/43; 60+m 303BG (as HQ hack) Molesworth 27/7/43; Returned to the USA Bradley Fd 12/7/45; Reconstruction Finance Corporation (sold for scrap metal in USA) Cincinnati 16/7/45. WABASH CANNONBALL.
Baugher: scrapped Jul 16, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

RARE Photo Aircraft Art WW 2 army air corp WW 11 GAYA AIR BASE REDDY-KILOWATT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

B-24 Liberator-Lot of 11 vintage Original WW2 photos + Nose Art Aircraft | eBay

Dear Mrs Mayfield






Missouri Miss


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

WW2 USAAF B-17 Bomber Man O War II Horsepower Ltd. Nose Art Photo 4x5" C258 | eBay

B-17G-25-DL 42-38083
42-38083 | American Air Museum in Britain Delivered Cheyenne 6/12/43; Kearney 24/12/43; Nutts Corner, Belfast, N.I. 14/1/44; Assigned 322BS/91BG [LG-V] Bassingbourn 1/2/44; 77m Missing in Action Merseburg 2/11/44 with Leroy Hare, Co-pilot: Bob Casey, Navigator: Theo Herrick, Bombardier: Roy Cook (4 Prisoner of War); Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Tom Harris, Radio Operator: Frank Holman, Ball turret gunner: Bill Oxby, Waist gunner: Floyd Callen, Tail gunner: George Hanson (5 Killed in Action); riddled by formation of enemy aircraft, tail of plane broke away and ship crashed Gnotsch, Ger; Missing Air Crew Report 10144. MAN ‘O WAR II - HORSEPOWER LTD.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2020)

Deutsches Flugzeug Doppeldecker HE 51 Legion Condor ? Staffelwappen Galland ? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Original Photo AAF 451st BOMB GROUP CREW B-24 BOMBER "ROYAL PROD" NOSE ART 64 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo 34th BOMB GROUP B-17 BOMBER NOSE ART 28 Missions 75 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Orig Photo 34th BOMB GROUP B-17 BOMBER MISSBEHAVEN RAVEN NOSE ART 23 Missions 79 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Original WWII Photo 34th BOMB GROUP B-17 BOMBER DIES IRAE NOSE ART England 74 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "SHANGHAI LIL RIDES AGAIN"!!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 595470




Original WWII AAF Photo- Nose Art- B-29 "Shanghai Lil" 444 BG - CBI - 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2020)

Vintage 1947 USAF 46th Recon Squadron B-29 "Kee Bird" Photo Lot (2) - Alaska | eBay

Baugher: B-29-95-BW F-13. *Kee Bird* abandoned Feb 21,1947 on frozen lake in Greenland, allegedly after getting lost during return from spying flight over Soviet Union. Remained abandoned on lake for many years. During attempt to recover, caught fire and burned May 21/22, 1995.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> B17 Sonof a Blitz 493rd Bomb Group 1945 1945 WW2 4x6 New | eBay
> 
> View attachment 573029


*WWII photo- B 17 Flying Fortress Bomber plane Nose Art - SON OF A BLTIZ* | eBay

B-17G-70-DL 44-6968


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 26 Marauder Bomber plane Nose Art- REVENGE FOR SCOTT* | eBay
Asisbis: Martin B-26 Marauder in USAAF and USN service
Baugher: Martin B-26B-4-MA 41-18083 to French AF in North Africa Oct 1943
https://www.markstyling.com/b26_research.02.htm: 37th Bombardment Squadron


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 26 Marauder Bomber plane Nose Art- JUNE BUG II / COBRA* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

WWII photo- B 24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art - "BUZZ" / WITCH CRAFT* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

WWII photo- B 24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art - ROSE O'DAYS DAUGHTER* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo- B 24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art - JUNGLE QUEEN* | eBay
> 
> View attachment 592542


The finished one

WWII photo- B 24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art - JUNGLE QUEEN* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

WWII Photo Douglas C-47 Skytrain Fridgid Midget JR Nose Art Vtg B&W Australia | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2020)

2Wk Foto Dornier Do 17 Flugzeug Luftwaffe Wappen Kennung Churchill & Chamberlain | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 19, 2020)

Don't recall seeing personal nose art on a Luftwaffe bomber


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 19, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Don't recall seeing personal nose art on a Luftwaffe bomber



Its rare but there have been a few I have seen. And this is Probably a Do17P, as it has radial engines and I don't see a bomb sight fairing. So this one is probably a recon bird.

Nice picture!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber "WORRY BIRD"!!! | eBay

Worry Bird B-17G-75-BO 43-37973 

43-37973 | American Air Museum in Britain Delivered Cheyenne 14/6/44; Kearney 28/6/44; Grenier 9/7/44; Assigned 447BG Rattlesden 11/7/44; transferred 834BS/486BG [2S-N] Sudbury 12/7/44; 70m returned POWs from Austria 5/45; Returned to the USA Bradley 13/7/45; 4185 BU Independence 17/7/44; Reconstruction Finance Corporation (sold for scrap metal in USA) Kingman 9/12/45. THE WORRY BIRD.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: P-47 Fighter Plane "STRICTLY FROM BROOKLYN"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: P-47 Fighter Plane "THE WEST BY-GAWD VIRGINIAN"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "AIR POCKET"!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "MISS HAP"!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "BELLE WRINGER"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "FORM 1-A"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "NIGHT AND DAY"!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "GRRR"!!! | eBay

What a name for a plane!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "PUDDLE JUMPER II"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "PEACE OFFERING"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "OVER LOADED"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "BUGS BUGGY"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber "FINAL OBJECTIVE"!!! | eBay
original period WW2 Bomber nose Art photo Final Objective #3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "KAGU TSUCHI: THE SCOURGE OF THE FIRE GOD"!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "20TH CENTURY SWEETHEART"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-29 Bomber "SHANGHAI LIL RIDES AGAIN"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

original period WW2 Bomber nose Art photo I'se a Royal Hawaiian #1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

original period WW2 Bomber nose Art photo Take Off ! #2 | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2020)

Good ones. Really curious about seller "rwcmilitaria". Post #959 shows a B-29 with the nose art "Kagu Tsuchi", showing a bit of age with some slight sepia tone. The same photo is also seen in in Post #837, shown on the right, pretty much black & white. 




​Can't prove it but it looks like he's taking copies of photos and "aging" them. This one isn't as bad as some of the others. A few days ago he had another photo for sale with more sepia and scratches. I found the same photo on another site in pure black and white and no scratches. Aging a photo isn't hard to do. This is a bit extreme...




​


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 25, 2020)

Quite the collection.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2020)

old World War II photograph PB4Y-2 Privateer bomber #480 Impatient Lady nose art | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2020)

Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Junkers Ju 88 mit Name Dohle - Luftwaffe | eBay

Dohle means Jackdaw


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII Photo Lot of 2 Crew Stand by USAAF Air Transport Command Airplane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO AVG FLYING TIGERS ACE P-40 CLOSEUP VICTORIES / HELL'S ANGEL | eBay

Chuck Older

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber "RED MOOSE EXPRESS"!!! | eBay

Pacific Wrecks B-17E "Tex / Red Moose Express" Serial Number 41-2634. 

ssigned to the 5th Air Force, 19th Bombardment Group, 435th Bombardment Squadron. Nicknamed "Tex".


Later, transferred to the 43rd Bombardment Group, 65th Bombardment Squadron. Nicknamed "Red Moose Express" with nose art depicting a moose head and bombs falling in a black circle. When lost, weapon and engine serial numbers were not noted on MACR.


On July 30, 1942 this B-17 took off from 7-Mile Drome near Port Moresby on a reconnaissance mission over Buna, Lae and Gasmata.


*Mission History*
On August 3, 1943 one of seven B-17s that off from 7-Mile Drome near Port Moresby on a bombing mission 214-C against a Japanese construction camp on the Kofebi River south of Bogadjim at the southern end of the Bogadjim-Ramu Road.


This B-17 was part of the second element of three bombers, flying in a vee formation, along with B-17 piloted by 1st Lt. Henseler. Due to clouds and mountainous terrain, they dropped their bombs on Bogadjim village, the secondary target.


After bombing the target, at 11:27 over Astrolabe Bay at 5,000' the bombers were intercepted by Ki-43 Oscars of the 24th Sentai led by W.O. Katsuaki Kira (misidentified as A6M3 Hamps). The Oscars diving at both B-17 and making simultaneous high frontal attacks. The third Oscar attacked this B-17 from 3 o'clock position hitting this bomber.


This B-17 went into a 45 degree dive with inboard engines smoking and hit the sea in a glide and broke up on impact, but did not explode or burn. The crash site was estimated to be roughly 100 yards offshore from the mouth of Mindjim River to the east of Bogadjim on the north coast of New Guinea. No trace of the crew was seen by the three other B-17s that observed the crash.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: A-20 Attack Bomber "THE QUEEN OF SPADES"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: P-38 Fighter Plane "BLOOD & GUTS" (10 Japanese Kills)!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: P-47 Fighter Plane "GERRI"!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2020)

WWII USAAF P-51 F-6 Mustang 71 TRG 110 TRS Nose Art Philippines 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO AVG FLYING TIGERS ACE P-40 CLOSEUP VICTORIES / HELL'S ANGEL | eBay
> 
> Chuck Older
> 
> ...



ORIGINAL WWII FLYING TIGERS AVG PHOTO - ACE W/ P-40 TAIL HELL'S ANGELS 3RD SQDN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 USAAF B 24 NOSE ART 1 | eBay

Search results for query: milk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

Frankreich Vannes Staffelwappen Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader( 3583x) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 24 Liberator Bomber plane Nose Art - THE CHERUB* | eBay

notice armour (?) plate cockpit


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2020)

*WWII photo- P 47 Thunderbolt Fighter plane Nose Art - MISS CARRIAGE* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2020)

*WWII photo- 318th Fighter Group- P 47 Thunderbolt plane Nose Art- I'VE HAD IT* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

WW II - Original Members of all Black 99 th Fighter group - RARE Photo - | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2020)

452nd Bomb Group - B-17 Nose Art "Mollita" #18 | eBay
452nd Bomb Group - B-17 Nose Art "Mollita" #17 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2020)

RARE Original WWII Photo Nora 2nd II B17 Bomber Nose Art 305th Bomb Squadron | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2020)

RARE Original WWII Photo Uncouth Bastard B17 Bomber Nose Art 305th Bomb Squadron | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 7, 2020)

"RARE"


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2020)

USA WW II 5 x 7 Inch - Photo <> B-17 Heavy Bomber ( Miami Clipper ) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm thinking the guy standing on the right belongs in the ball turret


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2020)

Vintage & Original 1943 WWII Snapshot Photo B-17 Bomber & Named Crewman | eBay

" The Bad Penney " and a crewman. The crewman is identified as Fenton Schweke in Tunis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2020)

FRAMED& MATTED WWII F4F HELLCAT WITH PILOT, & WITH RARE US NAVY NOSE ART NAME | eBay

Fergie's Folly


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2020)

Original WW2 Type-1 USMC IWO JIMA Photo P-51 MUSTANG with Miss Cordie NOSE ART | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 26 Marauder Bomber plane Nose Art w/ Kill Score -THE RENAISSANCE* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 17 Flying Fortress Bomber plane Nose Art - SWEET LORAINE* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 17 Flying Fortress Bomber plane Nose Art - STRIC NINE* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 19, 2020)

Not a very good Picture, but unusual subject & Location, TDN-1 Radio controlled drones on board the USS Sable in East Travers Bay Michigan 10AUG43. Photo Credit US National archives.

The USS Sable was 1 of 2 Coal Powered Paddle Wheeled Aircraft Carriers ever Made. My Father Qualified on her Sister Ship the USS Wolverine in the summer of 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2021)

WW2 B-17 nose art plane Aviation original ; #621 | eBay

Slow ~ But Sure ~ ( Slow but sure )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

WW2 plane nose art Aviation original photo WWII; #401 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

WW2 plane nose art Aviation original photo WWII; #400 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

WW2 plane nose art Aviation original photo WWII; #415 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-17 (42-3555) "Tiger Girl" Nose Art - 388th Bomb Group MIA | eBay

Baugher: Douglas-Long Beach B-17F-75-DL 42-3555 ( 388th BG, 560th BS, " Tiger Girl ") hit by two incendaries dropped from a B-17 above and crashed near Bremen, Germany Nov 26, 1943. MACR 3116. 8 KIA, 2 POW.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 3, 2021)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

Jagdflugzeug Geschwaderabzeichen Staffelabzeichen Me Bf 109 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

Jagdflugzeug Geschwaderabzeichen Wolfskopf Me Bf 109 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

Schulflugzeug Geschwaderabzeichen Staffelabzeichen Eule UHU | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

Jagdflugzeug Geschwaderabzeichen Staffelabzeichen Pick Ass Me Bf 109 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 4, 2021)

Post #1018 Not a 109, twin engine


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2021)

Yep.. I would say a Bf 110.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

It a Me110 of ZG1 ( Zerstörergeschwader 1 )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

Org. Nose Art Photo: F-5 (P-38 Fighter Variant) Recon Plane "ROWDY RITA"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

Org. Nose Art Photo: F-5 (P-38 Fighter Variant) Recon Plane "MITCHELL DEB"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

9 WWII 392ND BS PACIFIC & ETO C-47 B-24 B-25 AIRCRAFT & NOSE ART PHOTOS GROUP | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2021)

1945 8th US AIR FORCE In ENGLAND, photo article, bombers, color photos | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2021)

WW2 Photo Army Air Force B26 451st Bomber Squadron Nose Art Piece Maker Pilot | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2021)

WWII Photo US Army Air Force AAF B-26 451st Bomb Squadron Nose Art Lil’ Joe III | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2021)

1940s Photo WW2 Bomber Airplane Foxy Few Flakman Original Photograph Rare | eBay
Nose Art 1940s Photo WW2 Bomber Airplane Pin Up Girl Nude Rare The Flakman | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2021)

1944 WW II BOMBER NOSE ART 46 Snapshot Photographs AAF B-29 GUAM Northwest Field | eBay

Me Worry dental care add featuring Alfred E. Neuman - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Jan 10, 2021)

Great Picture, but the date can not be 1944 as Mad Magazine was 1st published in 1952.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2021)

cammerjeff said:


> Great Picture, but the date can not be 1944 as Mad Magazine was 1st published in 1952.



Plse read the wiki link.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## cammerjeff (Jan 11, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Plse read the wiki link.



Learned something new today, thanks


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2021)

cammerjeff said:


> Learned something new today, thanks


Well i never would have guessed too. I know the MAD magazines so i presumed it was theirs. And that did me made to look it up.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2021)

Orig WW2 Photo P-51 Mustang Dove Of Peace 353rd Fighter Group Glen Duncan Ace | eBay

Glenn E Duncan | American Air Museum in Britain (lots of photo of this P-51 there.)

Glenn E Duncan joined the 353rd Fighter Group in March 1943 as Group Executive Officer. He claimed 19 victories until he was promoted to Lieutenant Colonel and commander of the Group in November 1943.

On 7 July 1944, he was shot down during a strafing mission in P-47 #4225971 'Dove of Peace. He evaded capture, working with the Dutch underground, before being liberated by the Allied 10 months later. He returned to the 353rd and resumed command in April 1945, until Sept 9, 1945. Duncan remained in service served as liaison at the White House, NORAD and with Air Divisions in Korea and Japan. He retired as a Colonel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

Foto Messerschmitt Me 109 Flugzeug Luftwaffe Bf 109 Jagdfliege | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

*WWII photo- 91st Bomb Group- B 17 Bomber plane Nose Art - DUKE OF PADUCAH* | eBay

Baugher; Douglas-Long Beach B-17G-10-DL 42-37736 (91st BG, 324th BS, "Duk of Paducah") salvaged Nov 6, 1945 (coded DF-G)
42-37736 | American Air Museum in Britain


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

*WWII photo- 91st Bomb Group- B 17 Bomber plane Nose Art - MARY KAY* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

*WWII photo- 91st Bomb Group- B 17 Bomber plane Nose Art - DOOSIER DOT SHOT* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2021)

Original WWII USAAF B-26 Marauder Photo Set -2 - 344th Bomb Group -"Hard to Get" | eBay

Col D.D. Bentley ( Delwin D Bentley )






Martin B-26B-50-MA 42-95903 7I-F

344th bomb group : Lt. Harold A. Walton








*



*

*



*


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2021)

Original WWII USAAF B-26 Marauder Photo - 344th Bomb Group -"Moe's Mauler" | eBay

42-95976 _Moe's Mauler_ 7I-P






http://shopwornangel.imaginarynumber.net/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/Moes-Mauler.jpg


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2021)

Original WWII USAAF B-26 Marauder Photo - 344th Bomb Group -"Leth'al Lady" | eBay
Martin B-26B-50-MA 42-95986 _Leth'al Lady_ 7I-R Capt. Roland B. Scott






344th bomb group : Captain Joseph Winfield Scott


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2021)

WW2 USAAF RACKHEATH NORFOLK B-24 LIBERATOR DOUBLE TROUBLE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO | eBay

Consolidated B-24H-15-CF 467th BG(H) 789th B.S. Double Trouble


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 5, 2021)

Good ones


----------



## Long Rangers (Feb 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original Lot of 2 WWII Photos Nose Art Nude 307th Bomb Group Long Rangers B-24 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 586497


I believe this is a 5th BG B-24 SWEET THING (V1) (PIC 2)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2021)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-24 Bomber w/ Caricature Hiding a Bomb!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo P-38 Lightning w/ Tons Of Japanese Rising Sun Flag Kill Marks | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2021)

Black & White Photo 3 I/2" X 5 1/2" U.S MILITARY AIRCRAFT b24 LIBERATOR | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2021)

WWII USAAF B-25 42nd BG Nose Art Nasty Nancy Morotai NEI 1944 2 ORIGINAL Photos | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2021)

1930s-WWII Japanese Aircraft Photo Card No. 583 Original from Album | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2021)

1930s-WWII Japanese Aircraft Photo Card No. 585 Original from Album | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2021)

1930s-WWII Japanese Aircraft Photo Card No. 593 Original from Album | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2021)

agreed.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

WWII 1940'S AIRPLANE NOSE TAIL ART ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH SKULL CROSS BONES BOMBS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-25H Mitchell Bomber "Powerhouse" nose art - 42nd BG ~ Excellent | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2021)

Baugher: North American P-51D-10-NA 44-14523 (479th FG, 434th FS) lost in training accident over English Channel Jul 19, 1945. No trace ever found.

Code L2-K
Nickname The Yakima Chief
Pilot Lt Harold Lyle Stotts


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2021)

WWII USAAF B-25 B-24 PB4Y 42nd BG 868th Nose Art 9 ORIGINAL Photo Album Page #3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2021)

WWII USAAF B-25 B-24 PB4Y 42nd BG P-38 Nose Art 8 ORIGINAL Photos Album Page #1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2021)

WW2 USAAF MISS AMERICA 42-50558 BG 389 BS 566 ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO U106 | eBay

Baugher: Ford B-24J-1-FO 42-50558 (392nd BG, 566th BS) lost Jan 28, 1945, Germany. MACR 11988


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2021)

ORIGINAL WW2 US Bomber Painted LOGO THE SQUAW 1940's RARE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2021)

WWII Vintage Original Photo - Crew of “Toni-7” B-17 34th Bomb Group, 1945 | eBay
B-17G-85-BO 43-38380

43-38380 | American Air Museum in Britain Delivered Cheyenne 27 July 1944; Kearney 6 August 1944; Grenier 15 August 1944; Assigned 391BS/34BG Mendlesham 16 August 1944. Among other pilots, 1st Lt Harold E. Dwyer flew on it on the 16 April 1945 mission. Returned to the USA Bradley 21 June 1945; 4168 Base Unit, South Plains, Texas 24 June 1945; Reconstruction Finance Corporation (sold for scrap metal in USA) Kingman, Arizona 30 November 1945.

crew left to right

ssgt Kenneth Highfill Ball turret
ssgt Marcus James Radio operator
ssgt Clarence Harrison waist gunner
2 nd lt Kenneth Muccino Navigator
ssgt Lewie H Miller tail gunner
2 nd lt Richard Lane Bombardier (Back)
1 st lt George Grisham Pilot
2 nd lt James Gill co-pilot

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2021)

Original WWII US Bomber Plane Nose Art Girl Photographs 3 x 5 - MISS CONDUCT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2021)

Original WWII US Bomber Plane Nose Art Girl Photographs 3 x 5 - MISS CARRIAGE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2021)

Selfridge Field Michigan Army Air Corps WWII Airplane Nose Art ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2021)

WWII Nose Art Photo "Betty J." on a B-24 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2021)

*PHOTO* German Me-110 Fighters in Action ~ Excellent | eBay

Ilse


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2021)

Konvolut Fotos JU-52 Junkers Luftfahrt Flugzeug Navi.-karte; 2. WK; Repro auf CD | eBay

Nebelkrähe ( hooded crow )


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-24 44-40205 491ST BG METFIELD SUFFOLK PRESS TYPE PHOTO U222 | eBay






http://www.b24bestweb.com/images/MACR/MACR-10765.JPG

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 "BIG NOISE II 43-38358 452ND BG RINKABY SWEDEN PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

43-38358 | American Air Museum in Britain

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2021)

F003181 Heinkel He 111 E | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-17 "Out House Mouse" nose art - 91st B.G. ~ Excellent | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2021)

Lot of 2 Original WWII Photo Aircraft Plane B-26 323rd Grp Nose Art Half & Half | eBay
Lot of 2 Original WWII Photo Aircraft Plane B-26 Half & Half 323rd Grp Nose Art | eBay

Half&Half

Meyers , Garber , Pyle

Nickname becase this ship was twice fixed up with different tails from different units

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2021)

WW2 USAAF, 43-37787 "HOLLY SMOKES" 388TH PRESS TYPE PHOTO U300 | eBay

43-37787 | American Air Museum in Britain B-17G-70-BO Delivered Cheyenne 21/5/44; Kearney 5/6/44; Grenier 17/6/44; Assigned 413BS/96BG Snetterton 19/6/44; transferred 560BS/388BG Knettishall 20/6/44; battle damaged Berlin 5 December 1944 with Kenneth O. Burkheimer. Force-landed in Knokke, Belgium. 9 RTD. Salvaged. HOLY SMOKES.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2021)

WWII Bomber Photograph Lt. J L Perlman / Shooting Bull Nose Art / | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 "TAILWIND" 398BG , 601 SQD PLEASE SEE BACK PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

42-97368 | American Air Museum in Britain

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2021)

Foto LG 2 Luftwaffe Polen Henschel HS 123 Flugzeug Staffelwappen Emblem Maling | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)

It is not an emblem on Hs 123. That's a Polish PZL 23 Karaś . The emblem is of the 12 Line Squadron .










Pic source: Godła 221 i 222 eskadr bombowych

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 21, 2021)

Original nose art photo B-24 nose art Miss Red Dauber 11th Bomb Group shot down | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 21, 2021)

Lot 2x Original nose art photo B-24 HO HUM 90th Bomb Group 5th Air Force mission | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2021)

*PHOTO* Destroyed P-51 Mustang in a German Hangar - Excellent | eBay

nice tail emblem


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2021)

Rare COLOR Negative B-17 nose art HARPER’S HARPY ID’ed photographer WW2 Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2021)

WWII USAF B-24 90th BG 319th BS Buck Benny Nose Art Biak NEI 1944 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2021)

1944 snapshot photo CYCLONE nose art ID’ed photographer WW2 B-24 Bomber Original | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Stealth tech is not new. I have finally found proof. The P-47 See Through Jug.
> 
> WWII 1944 USAAF Gore Field, ATC Great Falls MT photo #12 airplane | eBay
> 
> View attachment 619338





Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTO* Destroyed P-51 Mustang in a German Hangar - Excellent | eBay
> 
> nice tail emblem
> 
> ...


 
The horse motif adorned many 343rd Squadron Mustangs. Bodenplatte maybe?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2021)

Post #1,114 is a B-29.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

WW2 USAAF BB-24 "A DOG'S LIFE" 44-40281 458TH BG, PRESS TYPE PHOTO U342 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-24 "MARGARET L" 448TH BG NORTH TUDDENHAM PRESS TYPE PHOTO U347 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-24 42-95120 "HOOKEM COW" 458TH BG PRESS TYPE PHOTO U341 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

WW2 USAAF "PLAYMATE" BEING REPAIRED MYITKYINA BURMA ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2021)

ORIGINAL WW2 Yankee Doodle Dandy 2 Plane & Pilot B&W 5x3.1/2 | eBay

p-47

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 "D-DAY DOLL" PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay
WW2 USAAF B-17 "D-DAY DOLL" PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Baugher: B-17G-65-BO 43-37544 (447th BG, 710th BS, *D-Day Doll*) returned to USA Jul 7, 1945, arrived Kingman, AZ Nov 8, 1945. Sold for scrap Jul 1, 1946.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 "SNAFU" 388TH BG PRESS TYPE PHOTO U367 | eBay

388th BG 29-04-44

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 "NAUGHTY NANCY" 43-39116 306TH BG PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

43-39116 | American Air Museum in Britain

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2021)

*WWII photo- B 26 Marauder Bomber plane Nose Art - HARD TO GET* | eBay

B-26B-50-MA 42-95903 | American Air Museum in Britain


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2021)

*WWII photo- 405th Fighter Group- P 47 Fighter plane Nose Art w/ Kill - "GEN."* | eBay

Maj C.A. Bohr (?) P-51 Gen


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2021)

*WWII photo- 405th Fighter Group- P 47 Fighter plane Nose Art - KNOBBY* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

1942 WWII Snapshot Pilot Posing Front of Plane - Sweet Lorraine | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

American Air Museum in Britain B-17F-70-BO 42-29831 The Invader

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII Nose Art Original WWII Photo ..' Twin Nifty's ' | eBay
> 
> View attachment 570867


Ww2 Original Photo Nose Art Plane Twin Nifties II | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

Boeing B-17 Nose Art Photograph " Section 8 " | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

*WWII photo- B 17 Flying Fortress Bomber plane Nose Art - MY PRINCESS* | eBay







42-30499 | American Air Museum in Britain B-17F-105-BO 42-30499 My Princess Delivered Cheyenne 10/6/43; Rapid City 18/6/43; Geiger 22/6/43; Gr Isle 30/6/43; Tinker 16/7/43; Gr Isle 23/7/43; Kearney 8/8/43; Topeka 14/8/43; Assigned 509BS/351BG [RQ-Q] Polebrook 27/9/43; 43m returned from Berlin with damage 21/6/44 with Howard Hibbard, Co-pilot: Bob Bukow, Navigator: Carlton Mendell (3 Returned to Duty); Bombardier: Doug Raymond, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Jim Harris, Radio Operator: Doug Miles (Wounded in Action), Ball turret gunner: David Harman (Wounded in Action), Waist gunner: Levi Pratt, Waist gunner: Hopper Biddle, Tail gunner: Verlyn Kveen (Wounded in Action) (7 POW- bailed out over Germany); rest of crew brought ship home to land at RAF Beccles, Suffolk, UK; Salvaged 1/8/44. MY PRINCESS.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTO* B-25H Mitchell Bomber "Powerhouse" nose art - 42nd BG ~ Excellent | eBay
> 
> View attachment 613434


*WWII photo- B 25 Mitchell Bomber plane Nose Art - POWERHOUSE* | eBay

Powerhouse notice nose deletion of guns

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

State Library Victoria - Viewer

Wing Commander John Richard Batten in his Spitfire on his return from the sweep over Holland. Spitfire "Shangri-La" painted with the stick figure "The Saint" with the word Tikkie (Wing Commander Batten's wife's nickname) beneath.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2021)

ORIGINAL WW2 Yankee Doodle Dandy 2 Plane & Pilot B&W 5x3.1/2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII Nose Art Original WWII Photo ..' Twin Nifty's ' | eBay
> 
> View attachment 570867


*PHOTO* B-24 Liberator "Twin Niftys" in Action 90th BG Jolly Rogers - Excellent | eBay

Baugher B-24D-53-CO 42-40348 (90th BG) lost Aug 17, 1943, New Guinea. MACR 6604

Apparently the II was added later on

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2021)

WWII Vintage 8 x 10 original image of a Bomber Squadron sign and soldier | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

(3) Three Original Snap shot photos WW 11 Bomber Nose Art NO~RESERVE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for (3) Three Original Snap shot photos WW 11 Bomber Nose Art NO~RESERVE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





B-24







Lil Joe The B-24D, named, 'Lil Joe', SN # 41-11886, was flown on Operation Tidal Wave to destroy the oil refineries at Ploesti, Romania, by Lt. Lindley Hussey. 'Lil Joe' was lost on the Ploesti oil refinery raid. The aircraft was hit by flak and had a large fuel leak in one of it's bomb bay gas tanks prior to bombing it's target, but it's pilot, Lt. Hussey, pressed on and bombed the target with the plane bursting into flames from the leaking gasoline. Hussey pulled aircraft into climb to enable a bail out. Six crewmen bailed. Two survived their descent. SSgt Roy Carney, the tail gunner, was killed. KIA. 'Lil Joe' exploded and crashed in a field. Lt. Hussey and his radioman were pulled from the wrecked aircraft badly burned and became POW's. - 4 POW - 5 KIA. MACR 222. 41-11886 | American Air Museum in Britain






Boiler Maker


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

State Library Victoria - Viewer


State Library Victoria



viewer.slv.vic.gov.au





Lancaster , RAAF , 1943


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 22, 2021)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2021)

B-26 Nose Art 391st BG 9th Air Force AAF USAAF Original War Photo WW2 5x5" No 8 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for B-26 Nose Art 391st BG 9th Air Force AAF USAAF Original War Photo WW2 5x5" No 8 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Wam! Bam! G--Damn

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2021)

2 WWII AAF B-25 AIRCRAFT EARLY BIRD III CACTUS GOOSE & NATIVE NOSE ART PHOTOS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2 WWII AAF B-25 AIRCRAFT EARLY BIRD III CACTUS GOOSE & NATIVE NOSE ART PHOTOS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII Vintage Original Photo - Crew of “Toni-7” B-17 34th Bomb Group, 1945 | eBay
> B-17G-85-BO 43-38380
> 
> 43-38380 | American Air Museum in Britain Delivered Cheyenne 27 July 1944; Kearney 6 August 1944; Grenier 15 August 1944; Assigned 391BS/34BG Mendlesham 16 August 1944. Among other pilots, 1st Lt Harold E. Dwyer flew on it on the 16 April 1945 mission. Returned to the USA Bradley 21 June 1945; 4168 Base Unit, South Plains, Texas 24 June 1945; Reconstruction Finance Corporation (sold for scrap metal in USA) Kingman, Arizona 30 November 1945.
> ...











WWII Vintage Original Photo- Crew of “Toni-7” on Wing B-17 34th Bomb Group, 1945 | eBay


<body><p>From the estate of my late stepfather, Lt. Col. Lewie H. Miller, Jr., USAF, Ret., I offer a 4x6” original photo of the crew of the “Toni-7” B-17 34th Bomb Group, 391st Squadron, 1945. Inscription handwritten on back of photograph. “bednarlucky” watermark for eBay purposes. Nose art...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Wango Wango Bird B-24 Liberator Vintage WWII Plane Nose Art 8x10 Photo
> 
> View attachment 591397











Vintage World War II Photo B24 Liberator Airplane Bomber Nose Art WWII | eBay


The back reads: June 1944 Liberator B24, The Wongo Wongo Bird, the first B24 I rode in. Excellent Condition.



www.ebay.com





The Wango Wango Bird


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2021)

*WWII photo- 320th Bomb Group- B 26 Bomber plane Nose Art - AUNT MINNIE* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 320th Bomb Group- B 26 Bomber plane Nose Art - AUNT MINNIE* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





North africa 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2021)

Boeing Publicity Photos1946 B17 “Blackjack/The Jokers Wild” 41-24521 63 BS/19 BG | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Boeing Publicity Photos1946 B17 “Blackjack/The Jokers Wild” 41-24521 63 BS/19 BG at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Baugher:
B-17F-20-BO 41-24521 (63rd BS, *Black Jack--The Joker's Wild*) ditched Jul 11, 1943 during raid on Rabaul. The wreck is still down there.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII USAF B-24 90th BG 319th BS Buck Benny Nose Art Biak NEI 1944 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 620979











WW2 90th Bomb Group BUCK BENNY RIDES AGAIN Nose Art Photo USO Carole Landis 1944 | eBay


The tail rudders were painted with white and red stripes with a large "340" (last three digits of the serial number) at the tip of each tail with the 90th Bomb Group skull and crossed bombs motif. 90th Bomb Group a.k.a. Jolly Rogers.



www.ebay.com





B-24 90th BG 319th BS Buck Benny rides again , USO Carole Landis 1944


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2022)

WWII Photo Fighter Plane Nose Cone Art Woman 2 Big And Too Heavy Nosecone WW2 | eBay


An original World War Two photo. It shows a fighter plane with nose cone art. It says, 2 Big And Too Heavy. The photo has wear and stain marks and mount like marks on the back.



www.ebay.com





2 Big And Too Heavy


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2022)

original ww2 pictures Of Nose Plane Art Vintage | eBay


<p>original ww2 pictures Of Nose Plane Art Vintage. One of a kind original pictures . </p>



www.ebay.com





Nasty Nancy B-25






Snow Job 2 B-24






Dick Dixie B-24

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2022)

*PHOTO* B-26 Marauder Nose Art "You've Ad It" in Combat 344th BG Original Print | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTO* B-26 Marauder Nose Art "You've Ad It" in Combat 344th BG Original Print at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





B-26B-50-MA 42-95952 You've Ad It 497th Bomb Squadron of the 344th Bomb Group.

25 February 1945 Beauvais France

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

B-29A-45-BN 44-61749 Southern Comfort , 30th Bombardment Squadron/19th Bombardment Group/20th Air Force, Far East Air Forces Bomber Command. Kadena Air Base, Okinawa



















Original WWII US Army Air Forces B-29 Nose Art Photo | eBay


Most uniforms are tailored to the individual that owned it.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2022)

B-29A-60-BW 44-69763 Top Of The Mark 93BS 19BG

Decals B29 Superfortress "Top of the mark' and "Spirit of Freeport"














WWII WW2 Original US B-29 Superfortress Nose Art Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII WW2 Original US B-29 Superfortress Nose Art Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

8th PHOTO SQUADRON PAPUA NEW GUINEA toilet darkroom














WWII Photo Neg BOMBER NOSE ART Outhouse 8th PHOTO SQUADRON PAPUA NEW GUINEA | eBay


Bomber Nose Art w/ Outhouse. I've seen dates on the envelopes from 1942 to 1944. This collection was gathered and saved by P-38 / F-4 Lightning pilot and photographer with the Fifth Air Force / Eighth Photo Squadron, Chester "Chet" "Willie" Williams.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Feb 15, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 8th PHOTO SQUADRON PAPUA NEW GUINEA toilet darkroom
> 
> View attachment 658060
> 
> ...



Like the Monopoly board graphics. Never seen that before.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2022)

The victory line














ORIG SNAPSHOT PHOTO WW2 AIR FORCE BOMBER PLANE NOSE ART PIN UP THE VICTORY LINE | eBay


SEE PHOTO FOR CONDITION.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

Jivin' Julie B-25 434th Bombardment Squadron















Original Photo, WW2 "Jivin' Julie", B-25 Bomber WWII Pin Up Girl Nose Art | eBay


Original Photo, WW2 WWII "Juvin' Julie", B-25 Mitchell bomber Nose Art, Pin Up Girl. This photo was part of large collection from an avid WWII military aficionado.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

B-25H-1 43-4357 Leroy's Joy












**** DONE: 1/72 B-25H1 - Aircraft Nose Art GB.


User Name: destrozas Name: sergio Category: intermeadite Entry: b-25 h1- #43-4357 Leroy's Joy Kit: 1/72 hasegawa #E17 B 25 H I'm looking to paint the interior C351 I Gunze brand the green zinc chromate which according think is very similar to FS 34092 - Rlm 70 - Humbrol 117 which is...



ww2aircraft.net













Original Photo WW2 "Leroy's Joy" B-25 Mitchell Bomber WWII Nose Art, PinUp Girl | eBay


Condition: Good condition. Nice and clean on back side. Photo does roll a little on the sides. Unless in direct sunlight, these are just becoming visible.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

Swamp Angel B-25 B-25H 82BS/12BG














Original Photo, WW2 "Swamp Angel", B-25 Bomber WWII Nose Art | eBay


Original Photo, WW2 "Swamp Angel", B-25 Bomber WWII Nose Art, Pin Up Girl. This photo was part of large collection from an avid WWII military aficionado.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

Bam's Mam B-25















Original Photo, WW2 "Bam's Mam", B-25 Bomber WWII Nose Art | eBay


Original Photo, WW2 "Bam's Mam", B-25 Bomber WWII Nose Art, Pin Up Girl. This photo was part of large collection from an avid WWII military aficionado.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

Paper Doll , B-25















Original Photo, WW2 "Paper Doll", B-25 Bomber WWII Nose Art | eBay


Original Photo, WW2 "Paper Doll", B-25 Bomber WWII Nose Art, Pin Up Girl. This photo was part of large collection from an avid WWII military aficionado.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2022)

B-17E symbol airplane bomb lots














Original WW2 Military Bomber Plane Bombing Runs Vintage Photograph Snapshot | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW2 Military Bomber Plane Bombing Runs Vintage Photograph Snapshot at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2022)

B-29-80-BW 44-87630 up n' comin Tinian Markings: Triangle N #9 Survived the war. Lost at Great Falls 08/05/1954



















Original Nose Art Photos: B-29 Bomber "up n' comin' 5"x3.5" | eBay


Nose Art Photos: B-29 Bomber "up n' comin'.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2022)

Bourbon Boxcar Biak september 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## barneybolac (Mar 25, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Bam's Mam B-25
> 
> View attachment 659381
> 
> ...


B-25 G this one #49.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## barneybolac (Mar 25, 2022)

I actually won the bid on this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## barneybolac (Mar 25, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1944 WW2 ~ SULTAN'S MAGIC CARPET / AIRCRAFT ARTWORK Associated Press Wire Photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 591453
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2022)

B-26 Batman














Authentic 11.25" x 8.25" WWII US Army Air Force Plane Nose Art Photo BATMAN | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Authentic 11.25" x 8.25" WWII US Army Air Force Plane Nose Art Photo BATMAN at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## barneybolac (Mar 28, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> B-26 Batman
> 
> View attachment 662617
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2022)

Cocktail Hour ~ B-24 J ~ 43rd Bomb Group 64th Bomb Squadron














Nose art ~ "Cocktail Hour" ~ B-24 J ~ 43rd Bomb Group 64th Bomb Squadron | eBay


"Cocktail Hour" was one of the B-24 Liberators believed to be more suited to the long ranges of many Pacific missions. In November 1944 the squadron moved to the Philippines, helping the ground campaign on Luzon as well as conducting long range strategic bombing missions against targets in China...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2022)

WW2 original Photograph Airplane Nose Art Naval Construction battalion | eBay


I Just bought nine Photographs of WW2 nose art Bombers and fighters. This one is Naval Construction Battalion. look them over and enjoy. Also got leave orders paper with them dated 1943.



www.ebay.com





Seabee 98th Construction battalion















WW2 original Photograph Airplane Nose Art Naval Construction battalion | eBay


I Just bought nine Photographs of WW2 nose art Bombers and fighters. This one is Naval Construction Battalion. look them over and enjoy. Also got leave orders paper with them dated 1943.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2022)

B-25 The ink Squirts














WW2 original Photograph Airplane Nose Art Ink Spots | eBay


I Just bought nine Photographs of WW2 nose art Bombers and fighters. This one is Ink Spots. look them over and enjoy. Also got leave orders paper with them dated 1943.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## barneybolac (Apr 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> B-25 The ink Squirts
> 
> View attachment 664381
> 
> ...


Now thats a new one I have never seen before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2022)

Would be great if someone made decals an a model of this bird.


----------



## barneybolac (Apr 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Would be great if someone made decals an a model of this bird.


They did only problem is they have the wrong squadron and serial number on it. I don't know the tail number I assume its wrong because of the squadron listed incorrectly as well.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## greatgonzo (Apr 16, 2022)

barneybolac said:


> they have the wrong squadron


And the right squadron is?


----------



## barneybolac (Apr 18, 2022)

greatgonzo said:


> And the right squadron is?


820th I pointed out the bottom of the vertical stripe on one of the images.


----------



## greatgonzo (Apr 19, 2022)

Missed that. Thank You!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2022)

Our hobby B-24

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2022)

Photo was taken by Captain W. E. Williamson of the 308th Airdrome Squadron, 5th Air Force at Pitoe Airfield, Morotai, Netherlands East Indies, 1944-1945. Williamson typed a number on the back of each photo keyed to a separate typed list of numbered descriptions which he sent with the photos to his wife in St. Louis. (List is not included.) The 308th Airdrome Squadron provided refueling, dispersal, taxing, towing, maintenance and other services for the 38th Bomb Group (B-25), 90th Jolly Rogers Bomb Group (B-24), 8th Fighter Group (P-38), 35th Fighter Group (P-47), and 418th Night Fighter Squadron (P-61) all of the 5th Air Force on Morotai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2022)

Dorty Treek ( dirty trick )














WW2 WWII US Army Air Force USAAF Airplane Bomber Plane Nose Art Photo Pinup Girl | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 WWII US Army Air Force USAAF Airplane Bomber Plane Nose Art Photo Pinup Girl at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2022)

WW2 WWII US Army Air Force USAAF Airplane Bomber Plane Nose Art Photo Pinup Girl | eBay


This is a nice original WW2 airplane nose art photo. Condition is seen in the pictures. What you see in the pictures is exactly what you will receive. Good Luck!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2022)

The Wolfpack














WW2 WWII US Army Air Force USAAF Airplane Bomber Plane Nose Art Photo Pinup Girl | eBay


This is a nice original WW2 airplane nose art photo. Condition is seen in the pictures. What you see in the pictures is exactly what you will receive. Good Luck!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 23, 2022)

What would those black symbols indicate?



















WW II B-17 ? Bomber Nose Art. original photo - 768 Bomb Squadron? "Fallin?LADY" | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW II B-17 ? Bomber Nose Art. original photo - 768 Bomb Squadron? "Fallin?LADY" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (May 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> What would those black symbols indicate?
> 
> View attachment 670435
> 
> ...


Bird Strikes?


----------



## Dana Bell (May 23, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> Bird Strikes?



Not very clear, but they look like small boats (junks?) to me. I'd love to know more 'bout this one!

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (May 23, 2022)

Dana Bell said:


> Not very clear, but they look like small boats (junks?) to me. I'd love to know more 'bout this one!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


You may be on to something there, I was thinking the same thing after I posted the snyde bird strike comment.


----------



## fubar57 (May 23, 2022)

A bit bigger

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 23, 2022)

I think its not a B-17, no small window in that location after a quick search. There is one there on a B-24, maybe others? Domed window as well

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 23, 2022)

Found it. Click on the image to the right for more photos 
D
 Dana Bell
...


----------



## cammerjeff (May 23, 2022)

It is definatly a Consolidated 4 engine Bomber but is it a B-24 or a Privateer? the triangular panel just aft of the nose art, the small window aft of that, and the just visible aft section of the fire extinguisher access panel say its a B-24. But the Japanese victory flags & the colors look more like a Navel Patrol color scheme.

I suspect it is a PB4Y version of the Liberator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 23, 2022)

Consolidated PB4Y-1 Liberator - 38965 ex USAAF 44-41554, VPB-102. Declared obsolete and SOC Jul 31, 1945

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 23, 2022)

Added to comment in Post #1231

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (May 23, 2022)

Great detective work!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2022)

Wurger
what unit?















Flugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen Biene | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen Biene in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2022)

*Jagdgeschwader 26 (JG 26) Schlageter*















Messerschmitt Me 109 Flugzeug Kennung JG Schlageter Staffelabzeichen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Messerschmitt Me 109 Flugzeug Kennung JG Schlageter Staffelabzeichen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Wurger
> what unit?
> 
> View attachment 672363
> ...




IMHO, that's the KG 76 emblem and the aircraft looks like a Ju-88.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 5, 2022)



Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2022)

Yep ...


----------



## Toni-7 (Jun 6, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII Vintage Original Photo - Crew of “Toni-7” B-17 34th Bomb Group, 1945 | eBay
> B-17G-85-BO 43-38380
> 
> 43-38380 | American Air Museum in Britain Delivered Cheyenne 27 July 1944; Kearney 6 August 1944; Grenier 15 August 1944; Assigned 391BS/34BG Mendlesham 16 August 1944. Among other pilots, 1st Lt Harold E. Dwyer flew on it on the 16 April 1945 mission. Returned to the USA Bradley 21 June 1945; 4168 Base Unit, South Plains, Texas 24 June 1945; Reconstruction Finance Corporation (sold for scrap metal in USA) Kingman, Arizona 30 November 1945.
> ...


Dear Snautzer01, that is my dad standing with his back to the camera wearing the Toni-7 jacket. I'm trying to find out if any of the crew are still alive today as he would be 98 years old and was 22 years old at the time this photo was taken. I sadly discovered George Grisham, the pilot and James Gill, the co-pilot have now passed away. The greatest generation. Thanks for any help!



Snautzer01 said:


> WWII Vintage Original Photo- Crew of “Toni-7” on Wing B-17 34th Bomb Group, 1945 | eBay
> 
> 
> <body><p>From the estate of my late stepfather, Lt. Col. Lewie H. Miller, Jr., USAF, Ret., I offer a 4x6” original photo of the crew of the “Toni-7” B-17 34th Bomb Group, 391st Squadron, 1945. Inscription handwritten on back of photograph. “bednarlucky” watermark for eBay purposes. Nose art...
> ...


That is my dad standing next to the great crew chief William Fager on the wing of the Toni-7. Are there any of the crew still alive today? Great photo - thanks for posting. I already have that photo from my mom.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 6, 2022)

Toni-7 said:


> That is my dad standing next to the great crew chief William Fager on the wing of the Toni-7. Are there any of the crew still alive today? Great photo - thanks for posting. I already have that photo from my mom.


Good that you spotted him but can you point him out?


----------



## Toni-7 (Jun 6, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Good that you spotted him but can you point him out?


Yes! He's standing right next to Fager the crew chief, who is leaning against the cockpit! I have the photo in my art studio but can't remember how I got it. I think my mom had it in her photo albums. The photo on the tarmac I don't have but I have been looking at and wondering what he was saying to the crew. They are all smiling except for Grisham the pilot who looked tired lol. He was probably, as the bombardier on you tube said, the "old man" of the crew at 26 years old. My oldest brother has the Toni-7 jacket and the painting of the Hollywood model/actress they named the B-17 after has faded. Yes, that is info I gleaned from Grisham's obituary. Sad to see this generation passing away.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2022)

B-24 u-boat kill symbols















WW2 WWII US Army Air Force USAAF Airplane Bomber Plane Nose Art Photo Pinup Girl | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 WWII US Army Air Force USAAF Airplane Bomber Plane Nose Art Photo Pinup Girl at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2022)

The Big Stick














WW2 WWII US Army Air Force USAAF Airplane Bomber Plane Nose Art Photo Pinup Girl | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 WWII US Army Air Force USAAF Airplane Bomber Plane Nose Art Photo Pinup Girl at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

Junkers Ju88 Emblem Heidelberg coded 38














Foto Luftwaffe deutscher Bomber mit Staffelwappen Heidelberg | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe deutscher Bomber mit Staffelwappen Heidelberg in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

Junkers Ju88 Emblem blitz lightning prob red?? whats that box ?? seems to have a sun drawing Wekusta unit ??














Foto Luftwaffe Deutscher Bomber ? mit Staffelwappen auf einem Rollfeld | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Deutscher Bomber ? mit Staffelwappen auf einem Rollfeld in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2022)

B-26G-25-MA Marauder 44-68113 IT AIN'T EASY 587BS 5W-P

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2022)

1943 NOSE ART PHOTO - LIL ABNER - 99th BOMB GROUP














ORIG B-17 BOMBER WW2 1943 NOSE ART PHOTO - LIL ABNER - 99th BOMB GROUP Rare | eBay


ORIGINAL vintage 1943 small snapshot photograph of a B-17 Bomber Plane with Nose Art; "LIL ABNER". Pencil noted on the reverse; "99th Bomb Grp - 1943" snapshot photo measures: 2 & 1/4 in. x 2 & 1/4 in. Condition: Original small vintage 1943 snapshot photograph, please note: there is a lot of...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

B-26 old iron sides














Org. Nose Art Photo: B-26 Bomber "OLD IRON SIDES"!!! | eBay


Nose Art Photo: B-26 Bomber "OLD IRON SIDES"! Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 17, 2022)

319th Bomb Sq Asterperious Special



https://www.wordsense.eu/astorperious/
















WWII Army Air Corps B-24 Photo 319th Bomb Sq Asterperious Special Nose Art 1940s | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Army Air Corps B-24 Photo 319th Bomb Sq Asterperious Special Nose Art 1940s at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 17, 2022)

Organ Annie - 676th BS, 444th BG, CBI















WW II AAF Photo: B-29 Nose Art "Organ Annie" - 676th BS, 444th BG, CBI | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW II AAF Photo: B-29 Nose Art "Organ Annie" - 676th BS, 444th BG, CBI at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2022)

Douglas-Tulsa B-24H-25-DT Liberator 42-51141 Pegasus 458h 8th Air Force 



















Original WW2, B-24 Bomber Pegasus Crew, Photo,458h 8th Air Force, writeen notes | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WW2, B-24 Bomber Pegasus Crew, Photo,458h 8th Air Force, writeen notes at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2022)

bomb emblem mission painted in big bomb 464th Bomb Group In Italy














WWII Photograph Of B-24 & Crew Of The 464th Bomb Group In Italy | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Photograph Of B-24 & Crew Of The 464th Bomb Group In Italy at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2022)

B-26B-40-MA 42-43304 320BG 444BS 95 The Marlin















*PHOTO* Martin B-26 Marauder "The Marlin" In Combat MTO Italy ~ Excellent | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTO* Martin B-26 Marauder "The Marlin" In Combat MTO Italy ~ Excellent at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2022)

B-25 Black Widow














Original Photo Nose art B-25 Mitchell bomber The Black Widow pin up elaborate! | eBay


Very elaborate art on this one! Printed on Velox. I n good condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2022)

Douglas A-26 Invader nr 391 405th Bomb Squadron Bugs Bunny boxing 




















*WWII photo- 405th Bomb Squadron- A 26 Bomber plane w/ Nose Art INSIDE HANGER* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 405th Bomb Squadron- A 26 Bomber plane w/ Nose Art INSIDE HANGER* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2022)

Douglas A-26 Invader Martha Ann 405th Bomb Squadron Osaka airfield

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2022)

Do17 early














Flugzeug Bomber mit Staffelabzeichen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug Bomber mit Staffelabzeichen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2022)

Friedrich II. "Der alte Fritz" Bemalung Leipheim 1939






















Foto Friedrich II. "Der alte Fritz" Bemalung auf He 111 Flugzeug Leipheim 1939 | eBay
Foto Flugzeugführer vor He 111 Flugzeug Bemalung "Der alte Fritz" in Leipheim | eBay
Foto He 111 Flugzeug Bemalung Friedrich II. "Der alte Fritz" Signalpistole ! | eBay
Foto He 111 Flugzeug der Luftwaffe mit Bemalung Friedrich II. "Der alte Fritz" ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2022)

Indianer Bemalung painting same painter as eBay Nose art (all nations) 1st left


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

Miss Fire , Fred Christensen














P-47 Thunderbolt MISS FIRE ace Fred Christensen signed 8x10 photo - 24.5 kills | eBay


I am a 35 year collector of mostly military autographs. I have a large selection of military/sports autographs in many categories.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2022)

B-26B-2 41-17858 Nose Cone Coughin Coffin 1943 Maj Pritchard and crew

Prichard Kleine (?) Sander Smodiger (?) Pacheto (?)














Osprey 73 Marauder units of the MTO














WWII Photo Bomber Airplane Nose Cone Coughin Coffin 1943 Plane Photograph WW2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Photo Bomber Airplane Nose Cone Coughin Coffin 1943 Plane Photograph WW2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2022)

Never noticed there is also a cartoon dog is this emblem Afrikakorps JG27



















Super Originalfoto, Flugzeug, Me109 mit Staffelemblem, Afrikakorps ,JG 27 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Super Originalfoto, Flugzeug, Me109 mit Staffelemblem, Afrikakorps ,JG 27 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 29, 2022)

Really? Is that what it is?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Really? Is that what it is?


Thats what it looks like to me. But it could be just a kind of rorschachtest picture.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2022)

Africa Mighty Mite notice kill symbol and thee 2 other emblems.

edit: 1943 USAAF 1st FG 94th FS P-38 airplane Nose Art MIGHTY MITE Biskra















WWII US Army Air Force Soldiers Photo Album - 443 Photos | eBay


WWII US Army Air Force Soldiers Photo Album. In excellent condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2022)

B-17 Sharkteeth














WW2 Aircraft Photo, B-17 Flying Fortress Bomber US Army Air Force Nose Art 3 | eBay


Image is as shown. I am very easy to get along with.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2022)

Ich Grüße dich Chamberlain OFw Liebscher, 3./KG100 6N+?? notice rope on tailwheel.
















Foto, Nachl. OFw Liebscher, KG 100 3 Staffel, Grüße an Chamberlain (G)50584 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Nachl. OFw Liebscher, KG 100 3 Staffel, Grüße an Chamberlain (G)50584 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2022)

Ramp Tramp 2 emblems 5 camels 25 bomb raids 3 Dumbo ( i think rescue) 3 arrow with a N ?














2 Photos,1945 TINIAN ISLAND, NOSE ART " RAMP TRAMP II " / AIR Field, | eBay


100 % ORIGINAL, NOT a REPRODUCTION ! CONDITION : see scan.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2022)

Spitfire desert called Tess 














WWII War Photos Lot Of (11) | eBay


<p>WWII War Photos Lot Of (11), planes,pilots,soldiers.</p>



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

B-17 The Witches Tit














Orig. Foto USAAF Flugzeug B-24 Liberator Bomber "The Witches T*t" nose art 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto USAAF Flugzeug B-24 Liberator Bomber "The Witches T*t" nose art 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

B-24 Liberator Ole Speck 1944 mission incl Ploesti Augsburg Graz















Orig. Foto USAAF Flugzeug B-24 Liberator Bomber mit "Ole Speck" nose art 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto USAAF Flugzeug B-24 Liberator Bomber mit "Ole Speck" nose art 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

P-40 Warhawk Potent Stuff nr 104














Orig. Foto USAAF Flugzeug Curtiss P-40 Warhawk mit Name "Potent Stuff" | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto USAAF Flugzeug Curtiss P-40 Warhawk mit Name "Potent Stuff" in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2022)

Disney Italian squadron crest emblem Wolf
150 Stormo Assalto Squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Africa Mighty Mite notice kill symbol and thee 2 other emblems.
> 
> edit: 1943 USAAF 1st FG 94th FS P-38 airplane Nose Art MIGHTY MITE Biskra
> 
> ...


1943 USAAF 1st FG 94th FS P-38 airplane Nose Art MIGHTY MITE Biskra














1943 USAAF 1st FG 94th FS P-38 airplane Nose Art MIGHTY MITE Biskra 4x5 photo | eBay


He was with the 94th Fighter Squadron. When relative to the photo I have one of pages along with the cropped info referring to the photo. This is not included with the photo, just for reference. He did write in the album the locations of the photo when he moved but nothing else.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2022)

I./JG1 ,Ossau ' Reichsverteidigung Wappen FW190 1944




















Foto 2.WK Flugzeug Jäger Fw 190 I./JG1 ,Ossau ' Reichsverteidigung Wappen Goast | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2.WK Flugzeug Jäger Fw 190 I./JG1 ,Ossau ' Reichsverteidigung Wappen Goast in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2022)

Ju52 post plane lufthansa 

called Chufa ( tiger nut ) Very popular in Spain's Valencia region, the chufa is the edible tuber produced by the plant Cyperus esculentus, and is generally known in English as "tiger nut." The chufa is used to make horchata, a milky-looking drink that is an excellent thirst-quencher in the hot, humid Mediterranean summers














Originales Foto,JU52 Postflugzeug,Legion Condor | eBay


Entdecken Sie Originales Foto,JU52 Postflugzeug,Legion Condor in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2022)

Wappen Emblem Kriegsmarine Küstenschutzflottille Ostland


















Foto Boot Wappen Emblem Kriegsmarine Küstenschutzflottille Ostland | eBay
Foto Küstenschutzflottille Ostland Schiff TX 33 läuft aus nach Ösel Estland | eBay
Foto Flottillenchef Küstenschutzflottille Ostland Kriegsmarine Matrosen Fernglas | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2022)

Halifax 3 Friday 13th of 158 Squadron














WWII: HALIFAX BOMBER B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


HALIFAX BOMBER. B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2022)

FW58














1 x REPRO Flugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1 x REPRO Flugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2022)

Mule Train B-29














Vintage WW II Army Air Force B29 Bomber Nose Art Photo | eBay


You can enlarge the pictures to get a better look. All others ask for a quote.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2022)

Bomb He111 KG55 Flugplatz MALMSHEIM b. Stuttgart 1940














Orig. Foto KG55 Heinkel He 111 Flugzeug am Flugplatz MALMSHEIM b. Stuttgart 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto KG55 Heinkel He 111 Flugzeug am Flugplatz MALMSHEIM b. Stuttgart 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Thursday at 6:15 AM)

B-29-55-BW 42-24899 Agitator II

444thbg 678th squadron CBI Markings: Diamond # 34 Tinian Markings: Triangle N #34 Survived the war - Reclaimed at Davis-Monthan 06/27/1949 www.444thbg.org














Vintage WW2 era NOSE ART Photo - B29 Bomber - THE AGITATOR, II - Bombs & Camels | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage WW2 era NOSE ART Photo - B29 Bomber - THE AGITATOR, II - Bombs & Camels at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Thursday at 6:20 AM)

B-29-50-BW 42-24784 (505th BG, 483rd BS) collided with B-29 42-24815 in midair and crashed at Takashima Vilage Gunma, Japan Feb 10, 1945 while on mission to Nakajima aircraft factory at Ota, Japan. MACR 12053. All 12 crew killed.














WWII B-29 Superfortress interesting nose art Slick's Chicks original photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII B-29 Superfortress interesting nose art Slick's Chicks original photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



 www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Thursday at 6:25 AM)

B-29-45-BW 42-24724 Hollywood Commando (444th BG) MIA May 25, 1945, Pacific. MACR 14494














Vintage WW2 era NOSE ART Photo - B29 Bomber HOLLYWOOD COMMANDO - Bombs & Camels | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage WW2 era NOSE ART Photo - B29 Bomber HOLLYWOOD COMMANDO - Bombs & Camels at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Thursday at 6:30 AM)

B-29A-45-BN 44-61775 GEISHA GERTIE w/o Jan 26, 1949 in crash 35 mi S off Canary Isles on flight from Dakar to UK. 15 missing.






Accident Boeing B-29A Superfortress 44-61775, 26 Jan 1949


Boeing B-29A-45-BN Superfortress 44-61775: Delivered to the USAAF 31 May 1945. Assigned to 874th Bomb Squadron, 498th Bomb Group (as a replacement for 42-24763



aviation-safety.net


















Vintage WW2 era NOSE ART Photo - B29 Bomber - GEISHA GERTIE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage WW2 era NOSE ART Photo - B29 Bomber - GEISHA GERTIE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Yesterday at 6:01 AM)

Hurricane II RAF 113 Sqd Meiktila Burma 1945 Dopey














Hurricane II RAF 113 Sqd Meiktila Burma 1945 Nose Art 1 ORIGINAL WWII Photo | eBay


There is a slight crease from mid centre to lower right side but the silver gelatin surface is not broken. It is light sepia toned with glossy appearance. There is writing in ink at the bottom and RH side of the photo.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Yesterday at 6:19 AM)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Yesterday at 6:32 AM)

PWS 10 nr 15














Altes Foto polnische Flugzeuge / Flugzeug / Polen 1939 / 2.WK * | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto polnische Flugzeuge / Flugzeug / Polen 1939 / 2.WK * in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Yesterday at 6:37 AM)




----------

